# Plastisol Transfers



## badalou

Has anyone used plastisol transfers from silver mt. I am waiting for samples. I have a school that needs 300 but not all at one time and I do not do screen printing. I don't know how many they will order at a time. So I thought this might be my best bet as most are colored. anything I should know about plastisol transfers.


----------



## Mr.4ColorProcess

*Re: Plastisol*



badalou said:


> Has anyone used plastisol transfers from silver mt. I am waiting for samples. I have a school that needs 300 but not all at one time and I do not do screen printing. I don't know how many they will order at a time. So I thought this might be my best bet as most are colored. anything I should know about plastisol transfers.


Plastisol transfers are the best kind of transfers. You're heading in the right direction, that's for sure.


----------



## jdr8271

*Re: Plastisol*

I dont like silver mntn's transfers. Their screen printing is not as crisp as other companies, and they dont transfer as well. For the price/quality, first-edition.com is the way to go in my opinion. I like first-editions.com's transfers with adhesive crystals. They are .10 extra, but a thousand times easier than regular plasticol transfers (which are very finicky.)


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

Thanks for that info. I have samples coming from Image setters also. So why are the transfers finicky. What special care should I know. Lou


----------



## Mr.4ColorProcess

*Re: Plastisol*



badalou said:


> Thanks for that info. I have samples coming from Image setters also. So why are the transfers finicky. What special care should I know. Lou


Transfers vary from manufacturer to manufacturer. Some use quality inks, some don't. A lot of heat transfer companies screw their transfers up during the oven process of drying the inks. In my experience, and I'm a high-volume manufacturer, the oven process is the make or break point in quality heat transfers. 

Try printing in the league of charge-backs. You better deliver a quality product or you're going to take a hit in the wallet.

--


----------



## jdr8271

*Re: Plastisol*

From my experience, slvr mntn graphics transfers do not transfer well. You will see though when you get the samples. For me, slvr mountains transfers, did not transfer completely. You could see the color of the shirt through the transfers, and the printing had raggedy edges. 

On the other hand, first-editions transfer are WONDURFULL. They transfer completely on the first try. No messing with temp, time, and pressure like you will have to do with slvr mntns. Alot of people on this forum who use slvr mntns transfers reccomend using rolling pins and other methods to get them to work. I tried it all, and couldnt get them to work right. I already had high expectations from using first-edition in the past. Slvr mntn just didnt deliver the goods. Another company to try is Howard graphics (866-695-8195). They have a qualityproduct as well.


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

I looked for a website for them none. Do you know their link.


----------



## jdr8271

*Re: Plastisol*

http://howardsportswear.net


----------



## SpacemanFL

*Re: Plastisol*

I have had some of the same issues with SMG but they have been very helpful and reprinted orders if necessary. They also started using doing my orders with a different paper that releases cleanly without all that rubbing. This paper can only be used for single color prints though.


----------



## funtimesx

*Re: Plastisol*

Lou - did you get your samples yet? I'd love to hear how you go when you get them!


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

No... I was hopeing today.. I don't know how these people ship.. I am getting samples from 3 different companies. My UPS delivery is about 3 PM everyday and it is 2:19 now. I will let you know. I think I will examine the product and do some testing and photos so you guys can see the result. I can't say where though cause Rodney is keeping his eye on me..


----------



## shirtguy

*Re: Plastisol*

Try Semoimprints in Missouri. I've used them for years they have great prices and service.


----------



## suzieh

*Re: Plastisol*

Lou, not a problem at all with Dowling Graphics opaque transfers.

They were only company I found that had oversized sheets and let you gang away DIFFERENT IMAGES!

If you don't need the images die cut, you can gang up even more! 

They also have monthly specials...I think I got my film charge for half off.
Plus if you need to order more...it'll cost less. They keep the film, but re-use their screens.

Ask for Diane...800-749-6933. I'm Susan H. from Altadena.

Also...good reading about Plastisol at unionink.com (click on articles).


----------



## suzieh

*Re: Plastisol*

Lou, there was a post here recently with list of custom transfer companies. Susan



badalou said:


> I looked for a website for them none. Do you know their link.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Plastisol*



suzieh said:


> Lou, there was a post here recently with list of custom transfer companies. Susan


Here it is:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3560


----------



## suzieh

*Re: Plastisol*

If you are picky about your inks and need lots of choices...you might want to try *versastranz.com*.

They are quite a bit more expensive but folks on another group have reported in as happy customers.


----------



## TeaseNeed

*Re: Plastisol*

Image Setters??? Is this a company?
I googled it but can't find a website.
Can anyone lead me in the right direction?
Is this type of technology as good as regular screenprinting?


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

Image setters does not have a web site. They are located in Gardena and sell to Disney and Levi. I am waiting for samples from several companies


----------



## avenyedy

*Re: Plastisol*

I contacted SMG a couple of times and never got a return call, finally spoke with someone who had very poor customer service skills. Asked that I email him my designs. I emailed him my designs and he said that he would give me a quote on the gang order. 3 months later and no callback. I contacted first-editions and got a caal-back in less than 24 hrs. Justed based on customer service I would go with first-editions over SMG.


----------



## Agotlib

*Re: Plastisol*

My recent experience with SMG wasn't great either. 

I emailed them my stuff on a Wednesday and was told I would have my proofs by Friday. Friday came, I got nothing. So I called and was told they are really busy, but would have it by mid week. I waited until Friday - still nothing, so I emailed them to cancel my order. 

I actually got a call back and was told the proofs were emailed to me two days ago. I asked him to re-email me and he did. The proofs look nothing like the originals I sent. Sloppy details and missing some of the characters.

I told him I wasn't pleased, and he offered to re-do the proofs. At this point, I've wasted so much time, I had decided to look else where. That's when I found this thread.

I went with Howard Sportwears. Great customer service, I asked for a sample pack and got it in two days. They are more expansive than SMG, but I’m getting my transfers next week.

I'll let you know the outcome.

Aimee


----------



## suzieh

*Re: Plastisol*

LOL...I got that same person too at SMG. Everyone else bent over backwards trying to locate someone who would do oversized plastisol by comparison. 



avenyedy said:


> I contacted SMG a couple of times and never got a return call, finally spoke with someone who had very poor customer service skills.


----------



## SpacemanFL

*Re: Plastisol*

I have been using SMG for 8 months and haven't had any problems with their customer serevice. Robert is the person in charge so ask for him if you have any issues.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

*Re: Plastisol*

When I was first looking for plastisol transfers I tried contacting SMG by e-mail quite a few times and not once ever got a reply. 

Luckily, Susan introduced me to Dowling Graphics and they have been great. Any question I have they answered (quickly). I was able to talk to their graphics person and ask art-related questions. They have been more than helpful, have good prices, oversized ganging and very thorough. Highly recommended.


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

Ok, I got a few samples today form my man Jimmy. I guess this is a learning process. I tried a few samples on an old maroon teen. The first thing I learned is.. Lou, wait till they cool or your going to have problems.. I didn't and I had problems. After I realized the errors of my ways things got better. More test to follow. Other companies sending samples. Jimmy I will be calling you. Lou


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

*Re: Plastisol*

Do plastisol transfers just leave the image or do ya have to trim that crappy paper?????


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

It left just the image which is what I needed. More test coming. so check back to see. I will post result.. now back to poker..


----------



## Agotlib

*Re: Plastisol*

No trimming is necessary. It's actually ink on paper. I got my samples from Howard Sportwears and printed some really cool stuff. I made the same mistake as you Lou, I didn't wait until it cooled.

Aimee


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

I got a sample pack, no actually I got a binder from First edition. I am very impressed with their professional way of giving me information, transfer types (Lots) and Lots of information and even sent me a tee with their work on it. I can't wait to start making my own samples on tees. so far this company is out front by a mile. This is service that we all should be giving out customers. Lou


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

*Re: Plastisol*



badalou said:


> Ok, I got a few samples today form my man Jimmy. I guess this is a learning process. I tried a few samples on an old maroon teen. The first thing I learned is.. Lou, wait till they cool or your going to have problems.. I didn't and I had problems. After I realized the errors of my ways things got better. More test to follow. Other companies sending samples. Jimmy I will be calling you. Lou


Lou, how long did you let the transfer cool before removing it from the shirt?


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

Actually I wasn't too smart and tried to remove them quickly.. then I got smarter.. it happens.. I let them cool and they stayed on better, I had a 5 color sample that did not completely come off the paper . It left a Little of the design around the edge. I had my wife wash the shirt and had one transfer peeled a little. I got my other samples from First Edition.. lots and lots of great instructions,, so till Sat.. after my big game...


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

I think if I can perfect this then it will open new doors for my business.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

*Re: Plastisol*



badalou said:


> I think if I can perfect this then it will open new doors for my business.


Lou, how long did you let the transfer cool before removing it from the shirt?


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

I waited about a minute maybe slightly more. Cool to the touch then slowly removed it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

*Re: Plastisol*

I am moving in this direction for my auto events etc...has anyone used Pro World transfers? They sure have many designs and some fairly well laid out help information.


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

David, I just checked out Pro world web. There are a lot of stock transfers but I found them pricey.. I also checked there prices for other papers and they are higher there also. I guess if you just use stock transfer and you want there designs it is OK.. but I want custom transfers. First Editions does both.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

*Re: Plastisol*

Thanks for the info...I will check out first editions. I did like all the stock transfers and the cataloge available. If I had been a step ahead of the curve would have grabbed a bunch of pro USA stuff and been ready for the 4th of July festivals in my area.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

*Re: Plastisol*

Do you have First Editions website...I cant seem to google them up?


----------



## jdr8271

*Re: Plastisol*

first-edition.com


----------



## Agotlib

*Re: Plastisol*

Update -

I placed my order with Howard Sportwears last Wednesday and received my perfect transfers today. They looked great!! They even separated the colors for me, no charge. 

Okay, that was last night....

This morning, I tested it on an Onesie; the first one came out great.
So I begin my production and that's when I started to have problems. Not all the colors are being transferred and the result - dirty looking images. Did a third, well this one is worst...

I tried to adjust the temp and pressure. Six Onesies later, nothing helped.

So I called them and ask why is this happening. I was told I'm using the wrong temperature (380). I should be using 345, for 12 sec. Tried it, but it doesn't work.

The odd thing is when I printed on toddler's tee, I don't have that problem. I read the thread that recommends placing a mouse pad, I'll try that next, but I'm hesitating to do so because I have wasted some stock already...

If anyone has a better alterative, please let me know.

Aimee

PS - I preheat for 10 sec., the Onesies is 100% cotton, 6.4 oz.


----------



## funtimesx

*Re: Plastisol*

Aimee - I know it's not the same as the plastisol transfers, but I use "regular" heat transfers and I really would try the mousepad thing.

I wrecked SOOOO much stock before I tried it and now it works great!


----------



## Agotlib

*Re: Plastisol*

Hi Kath, thanks! 

I tried it, but I don't know what I'm doing wrong because I was able to get two good ones, and then three bad ones. Same temp, same pressure. I guess I am going back to regular transfers for a while until I get this solved.

Aimee


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

I think I should get a royalty for my mousepad idea. everyone send me $5.00 bucks right now so I can support my filthy habit of playing poker. I have been playing for free but with all the money you guys are going to send me I should be able to enter a WSOP event.. I think the price is $10,000.


----------



## suzieh

*Re: Plastisol*

Phil, Susan here. Do not peel if feels super hot. If it's lukewarm, fine to peel. 
For white from Dowling Graphics, I can peel hot no problem on 100% cotton Gildan shirt (but my design is pretty small and just letters).

With the golf style pique...I have to peel lukewarm/cool on red. Otherwise, the ink doesn't cure and gets wiggly (how's that for a technical term)



TeeShirtSamurai said:


> Lou, how long did you let the transfer cool before removing it from the shirt?


----------



## suzieh

*Re: Plastisol*

What is URL for Howard Sportswear Graphics. All I turned up was articles but no URL. Thanks.



Agotlib said:


> Update -
> 
> I placed my order with Howard Sportwears last Wednesday and received my perfect transfers today. They looked great!! They even separated the colors for me, no charge.


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

By the way people. I am still waiting for my samples fro SMG which I requested more than a week ago. They are on the bottom of my list and soon to be off completely


----------



## suzieh

*Re: Plastisol*

Aimee, cut up some transfers and test at different temperatures and pressures on a goof onesies. In fact cut them up so you don't have to worry about covering old transfers.

375 for 25 seconds at medium high pressure works great for my Gildan 2000 shirts. BUT pressure and time was way too long for Hanes pique sports shirt. My white plastisol melted into the shirt and looked muddy/sloppy.

*Also, make sure your garment is DRY*. I pre-press 10 seconds, lift and let steam escape. Then pre-press another 10 seconds. Pre-press at your transfer setting. Also, just read at on Heat_transfer Y group that humidity can affect your transfers. So keep them sealed. I have heard the fridge is a good place for storing too.

Also, any bumps will throw adhesion off. For sleeves I took an old t-shirt and made my own "pad" so the sleeve seam doesn't affect my plastisol.

I have a drawer full of goofs. I use them for testing. I just try not to make the same mistake twice  

Susan



Agotlib said:


> This morning, I tested it on an Onesie; the first one came out great.
> So I begin my production and that's when I started to have problems. Not all the colors are being transferred and the result - dirty looking images. Did a third, well this one is worst...
> 
> I tried to adjust the temp and pressure. Six Onesies later, nothing helped.
> 
> So I called them and ask why is this happening. I was told I'm using the wrong temperature (380). I should be using 345, for 12 sec. Tried it, but it doesn't work.
> 
> Aimee
> 
> PS - I preheat for 10 sec., the Onesies is 100% cotton, 6.4 oz.


----------



## Solmu

*Re: Plastisol*



suzieh said:


> What is URL for Howard Sportswear Graphics. All I turned up was articles but no URL. Thanks.


It was posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## Solmu

*Re: Plastisol*

(and quite possibly doesn't show up on Google because it's all graphics, no text - a great example of what not to do for our own sites)


----------



## Agotlib

*Re: Plastisol*

Oh, thank you so much for the info. You guys are the best!

Lou - you know, everytime I use a mouse pad, I think of you .
Susan - what a great idea! I'll give that a try tonight.

When I spoke to Howard Sportswear, they thought I was out of my mind pressing for so long, and at such high temperature. (pre-heat for 10 sec., 380, for 20 seconds).

I'll keep you updated.
Thank you again!

Aimee


----------



## 66shirts

*Re: Plastisol*

I just bought a butt load of transfers from proworld. They have a deal going where you can get a Mighty press 15x15 for $440 if you buy $399 in transfers. So that's what I did. I made a few practice shirts for my family to wear to see how they hold up. I also bought some Thermoflex neon (from another supplier) and added my bus. name to the black shirt. I used transfer paper on the others. I'm a sign guy so working with the thermoflex comes natural to me. Even though I did put it on a little crooked and on the right hand side instead of the left hand side like I wanted, lol. Oh well that's why they're just practice shirts.

Boy it sure is hard to type with an ice cream cone in your hand......


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

*Re: Plastisol*

I am a graphics guy and learning everyday!!! Love thermoflex plus....loooking into the plastisol environment for sure....for one liners and text....I love the heatpress vinyl.


----------



## Agotlib

*Re: Plastisol*

Now I feel like a complete idiot... 

I tried pressing the Plastisol transfers this morning. First one great, second one turned black. I spoke to my actress friend last night (she has no experience with this kind of stuff) and she thought it sounds like too much heat.

So, I decided maybe she has a point. Well, guess what?! She’s right.

Pre-heat for 10 seconds, wait 60 seconds, press for 5 seconds @ 325. Perfect print!

I just finished printing 4 dozen onesies, 12 tote bags and a lot of mouse pads.
If only I followed directions and not adjust it too much.

I hope at the end of the day, this will help someone that’s doing the same thing.

Sincerely,
Aimee


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

What flavor?


----------



## 66shirts

*Re: Plastisol*



badalou said:


> What flavor?


 
Moose tracks, and boy was it good!!!! Kind of like a vanilla cone with chocolate and peanut butter chunks in it.

Made like the drumstick cones if your familar with those.

Gotta get more of them.


----------



## hongkongdmz

*Re: Plastisol*

What is plastisol? Forgive my naive lack of knowledge here...


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

*Re: Plastisol*



hongkongdmz said:


> What is plastisol? Forgive my naive lack of knowledge here...


"Let's say one of your designs is a happy face. You want to heat press that happy face on a white and a black shirt. You can accomplish this using plastisol transfers. You simply take your design and send it (e-mail) to a company that specializes in making custom plastisol transfers. They screenprint your design on transfer paper using plastisol ink. When you heat press this transfer ONLY the ink will transfer over alleviating you of having to cut out the design. The only downside to plastisol is that it can be expensive to have your custom transfers made."


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

Actually it not expensive. I am planning to do a minimum for testing. That would be $2.09 each for one color. The size is 12 x 12. I currently use 8x 10 and pay about 90 cents a transfer (iron All ) plus I will have to use ink so that adds a bit more. lets just say 35 cents to 50 cents a sheet. OK out of those 15 That would do I will screw up 2 of them. So my cost is now $1.02 then the ink is $5.95. so average cost is $1.41. Plus the labor to do them. lets see i average $25. per hour and I can print out the 17 transfers (remember 2 got messed up) That is $1.47 per transfer including my time. so 1.47 and $1.41 is $2.88. So I am saving .79 cents per shirt. OK now for the good part. if I get the job of doing 300 tee as I am bidding on.. The transfers will cost me .47 cents each. No printing time or waist. In fact the company sends me extra. Oh If I change color but using the same design, they charge an extra $5.00. Now the hard part. You just don't send your design. it has to be in their format which for the most part is coral draw vector or Illustrator. They did approve my photo shop saved in Tif. Whew.. did I say all that.


----------



## Solmu

*Re: Plastisol*



hongkongdmz said:


> What is plastisol?


A type of ink used in screen printing (and some other fields), comprised of PVC polymer particles suspended in plasticizer.


----------



## hongkongdmz

*Re: Plastisol*

Thanks for the explanation


----------



## Atari

*Re: Plastisol*



Agotlib said:


> Now I feel like a complete idiot...
> 
> I tried pressing the Plastisol transfers this morning. First one great, second one turned black. I spoke to my actress friend last night (she has no experience with this kind of stuff) and she thought it sounds like too much heat.
> 
> So, I decided maybe she has a point. Well, guess what?! She’s right.
> 
> Pre-heat for 10 seconds, wait 60 seconds, press for 5 seconds @ 325. Perfect print!
> 
> I just finished printing 4 dozen onesies, 12 tote bags and a lot of mouse pads.
> If only I followed directions and not adjust it too much.
> 
> I hope at the end of the day, this will help someone that’s doing the same thing.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Aimee



Sounds good.... but I think before I print any large amounts of shirts using any particular heat, pressure & time settings, I would run the finished T shirt through the wash a couple times just to be sure.

but then I'm new to this.... I don't want to print a couple hundred shirts only to find out that while they LOOKED ok, they actually were over/under done (or whatever) and the xfers peel, fade, or whatever they do in a single washing. 

That would suck


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

I did some sample transfers from First Edition and did run them through the washer and I am very pleased with result. No fading or cracking or peeling noticed.


----------



## hammered

*Re: Plastisol*

After zipping through the 5 pages, the one thing I didnt see was, Has anyone used these on sports gear? Most of the work Im doing now is Paintball, MX and soon to be Soccer jerseys. Will the Plastisol hold up without cracking and peeling like screen printing does? For jerseys, handing isnt an issue. And one other question would this be a graphic for Plastisol of printed transfer vinyl? 








The fade wouldnt be required, but it would be a the 3 color (blue, white and black) Sponsors are very touchy about how their logos are reproduced.


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

I think it would look great with Plastisol.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

*Re: Plastisol*



badalou said:


> I think it would look great with Plastisol.


Lou, 

Myabe I missed you saying it somewhere but have you tried plastisol on your totes yet? If so, how'd it go?

Also, have you ever done anything with towels?


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

No but I have a lot of sample left after doing my test tee. I think I will do that today.. After my poker tournament. Let you know. maybe take some pictures and add on to my how to page on my web so you guys can see the results.


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

I have added some sample work on plastisol on my site.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

*Re: Plastisol*

Just printed my first plastisol transfer tests. Really is basically as easy as it gets. These were hotsplit transfers from Pro-World for black and white fabrics. I just wanted to see how good they could actually look and if viable for my own designs. I am blown away by how easy and mistake free it actully is. This is going to open up a brand new market for our little show company. I am going to have to dig a bit deeper into my sign and art programs, learn color trapping and half tone for more interesting designs. I have been heatpressing thermoflex plus vinyl for 1 and two color designs without having to do any real artwork prep...multi color work is going to change everything.


----------



## Buechee

*Re: Plastisol*

What is plastisol?


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Plastisol*



Buechee said:


> What is plastisol?


Read from post #55 on page 4 of this thread 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3770&page=4


----------



## avenyedy

*Re: Plastisol*



badalou said:


> They did approve my photo shop saved in Tif. Whew.. did I say all that.


So which company did you end up going with?


----------



## Agotlib

*Re: Plastisol*



Atari said:


> Sounds good.... but I think before I print any large amounts of shirts using any particular heat, pressure & time settings, I would run the finished T shirt through the wash a couple times just to be sure.
> 
> but then I'm new to this.... I don't want to print a couple hundred shirts only to find out that while they LOOKED ok, they actually were over/under done (or whatever) and the xfers peel, fade, or whatever they do in a single washing.
> 
> That would suck


 
I tested some of the plastisol tees that I've printed. After 10 wash, no peeling, cracking or fading. I love this product.

Also, I tried it on a tote bag too. It looks great!

Aimee


----------



## Ken Styles

*Re: Plastisol*

they want you to fill out a form and fax them your CC info.

is that safe to fax that kind of information??


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Plastisol*



> they want you to fill out a form and fax them your CC info.
> 
> is that safe to fax that kind of information??


Who is "they"?

In general, a fax is the same as a phone call (although some faxes do get delivered via email, most just go from one phone to another)


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

*Re: Plastisol*



Ken Styles said:


> they want you to fill out a form and fax them your CC info.
> 
> is that safe to fax that kind of information??


Almost all of the companies I spoke with when I was shopping around for plastisol did business this way -- it's pretty common. I understand your paranoia but your information should be safe.


----------



## Ken Styles

*Re: Plastisol*



Rodney said:


> Who is "they"?


Sorry "They" is first-edition.com


----------



## StitchShoppe

*Re: Plastisol*

I've worked with a lot of companies and still do. Ace gets my vote as they do great work and turn 1 color custom art into transfers the same day. The other reason I like them is they are "close" to me. This means a lot in turn around time and shipping costs. My costomers prefer plastisol transfer over screen printing in direct comparison, they like the softer/smoother hand it has.


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

Most companies do business this way. However I would ask that the information be emailed instead. Also you will find that this is a very reputable company.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Plastisol*



> However I would ask that the information be emailed instead. Also you will find that this is a very reputable company.


I wouldn't suggest emailing your credit card information to any company.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

*Re: Plastisol*



badalou said:


> Most companies do business this way. However I would ask that the information be emailed instead. Also you will find that this is a very reputable company.


They probably want it faxed because he has to sign something. I suppose he could sign it, scan it and e-mail it but that's a lot of trouble and no more secure than faxing.


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

Gee what did I start. Is this the largest thread on the forum..


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Plastisol*



> Is this the largest thread on the forum..


Not yet, but it sure is interesting!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

*Re: Plastisol*

Wow...nice guy with a bunch of info but hang on Lou. There is so much to learn from folks that have played in this endeavor for much longer. I am along for the ride and realization.


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*



MotoskinGraphix said:


> Wow...nice guy with a bunch of info but hang on Lou. There is so much to learn from folks that have played in this endeavor for much longer. I am along for the ride and realization.


What?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

*Re: Plastisol*



badalou said:


> Gee what did I start. Is this the largest thread on the forum..


I think there are are folks who have been doing plastisol transfers and digital transfers for a long, long time. For me its all brand new...I was heatpress vinyl!


----------



## jdr8271

*Re: Plastisol*



> I think there are are folks who have been doing plastisol transfers and digital transfers for a long, long time. For me its all brand new...I was heatpress vinyl!


This was all discussed about a year ago. The members at that time had come to the conclusion that silver mountain graphics was the best company for plasticol transfers. Funny how things change .

If you havent worked with plasticol, you might as well call up one of the companies and order some samples, and give it a try. It won't cost you anything.


----------



## Ken Styles

*Re: Plastisol*

ok well back on topic

I'm going to call and see if I can just tell them my CC # over the phone because I don't feel comfortable faxing that info. I don't know who is receiving it at the other end...and also who can intercept it on it's way there. I'm not very tech savvy...but I do know that people can see information transferred via fax.


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

That is the reason I started this Plastisol thread. I need more info. And you guys out there who have been using it for a long time. I want to know the secrets. I don't want to waste time and money making the mistakes I have.. and there have many.. I want to hear some time and temps and pressure stories. I think if the plasitsol thing was on the forum before it is being resurfaced again and I am sooooo glad.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Plastisol*



> I think if the plasitsol thing was on the forum before it is being resurfaced again and I am sooooo glad.


Me too  I've learned quite a few things from this thread (and the sample photos you posted).


----------



## monkeylantern

*Re: Plastisol*

I'd never email nor fax that sort of private information.

There's a great parody movie on YouTube or somewhere thereabouts. You know how Gmail electronically scans your emails, and lists relivant ads down the sides? So if your email contains the word "funeral", you get lots of offers for cheap flowers, hearse hire etc (tasteful indeed). There's a video of a guy emailing his creditcard information, and the ads at the side listing dozens of subcontinental call centres offering to sell him back his credit card information at $20 a pop.


----------



## Solmu

*Re: Plastisol*



Ken Styles said:


> I'm going to call and see if I can just tell them my CC # over the phone because I don't feel comfortable faxing that info.


It's easier to listen in on a phone conversation than it is to intercept a fax (obviously I'm talking about a third party intercepting the line, not someone at the other end). The data sitting in the fax output waiting for the work experience kid to wander by is even less secure, but assuming the destination is secure then the fax is slightly more secure than the phone. The fact is that neither is entirely safe though.

We should be past the days of transmitting that kind of data over the phone anyway. The 20th century gave us the wonders of wire transfer, encrypted internet payment, etc. Plus there's even older secure technology: bank cheque, money order, etc.


----------



## Ken Styles

*Re: Plastisol*

geez man..

it's crazy because I just got a letter in the mail today from the Department of Veterans Affairs office stating that 26.5 million veterans Social Security number and date of births were stolen from a VA employee's home and mine could be included so beware and keep track of my credit lines and such....ugh damn thieves!
That's what I get for joining the Air Force at 18 to help defend the same scum bags that stole our private information.


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

They found the computer and they don't feel anything was lost or used. ken been to a VA Hospital ever.. I was Chief of service for 3 VA in Los Angeles for all retail and restaurant operations.


----------



## Ken Styles

*Re: Plastisol*

I've been to the VA hospital in the Bronx, NY on W Kingsbridge Rd once


----------



## hammered

*Re: Plastisol*

I just got my pack of sample Plastisol from Boo-Z Warehouse. First off, Boo-Z was very helpful on answering many questions. But this isnt a testimonial. I have to say that the hot peel samples I got are well beyond what I thought Plastisol would be. Not many designs were what I would wear, but for practice purposes, I cant complain. I pressed a couple and found that doing a second _repair_ press was very easy for making sure all of the tiny bits adhered completly. But am I mistaken that all Plastisol transfers are not equal in quality? Maybe quality isnt the right word, maybe creation. Are all of hese types of transfers hot peel? And is there a difference in their look and feel? After pressing my first shirt with Thermoflex, the Plastisol was a real treat for its ease to end product relation.


----------



## Scrap-Boy

*Re: Plastisol*

....wow ! soooomuch info here.  

please don't spank me if this is a repeat post.... but i'm  and i need some help from you peeps.

here it goes:

Why do some companies today continue to make Cood Peel plastisol transfers 10-20 sec. press time when others make them Hot Peel 4-6 seconds ???? same end results from what i can see.

Is there a difference ? ....beyond the press time and tha peel thing.


----------



## Ken Styles

*Re: Plastisol*

I thought one was for light colored fabrics and one was for dark colored fabrics


----------



## Scrap-Boy

*Re: Plastisol*



Ken Styles said:


> I thought one was for light colored fabrics and one was for dark colored fabrics


thanks for the tip Ken Styles, 
yeah that was the case in the past and from what i have read here some companies continue to make such.

But the plastisol transfers i'm talking about print on ALL fabric colors. press time 4-6 sec., HOT peel, at 375F with standard manual press machines. Perfect every time and durable in the wash. 

Am I living in a different world here in Canada and dreaming this ???? please pinch me.  .... 

Does anyone here use such plastisol transfers ? or know who makes them ?


----------



## Ken Styles

*Re: Plastisol*

I'm gettin some done for "light colored" shirts.

Which i'm assuming means just whites and pastel colored shirts..
but I'm going to try them on a red, blue and green shirt... just to see what happends


----------



## StitchShoppe

*Re: Plastisol*

[


> quote=Ken Styles]
> 
> 
> 
> I thought one was for light colored fabrics and one was for dark colored fabrics
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]Cold peel will prefer a gloss finish, Hot peel will produce a matte finish. I would go with hot if you are trying to emulate direct screen printing.


----------



## Scrap-Boy

*Re: Plastisol*



Scrap-Boy said:


> The plastisol transfers i'm talking about print on ALL fabric colors. press time 4-6 sec., HOT peel, at 375F with standard manual press machines. Perfect every time and durable in the wash.
> 
> Does anyone here use such plastisol transfers ? or know who makes them ?


...as for the finish, they look screen printed but the ink lay is more even thru-out the designs.

you can also use thick screens to make the transfers... this will give it a fat-ink-patch-high-opaque-type-rubbber finish look.

by the way, when a screen printer or transfer maker tells you that you need to pay for 2 colors in order to get high opaque WHITE color for example, don't pay IT.  

----------------Q:

Hey... you know those Slix-Glitter type transfers from X-It ??? how are those made ?.... is it some type of vinyl or lithograph-w/glitter or other.....???? 
They are great transfers by the way. 

Who makes this type transfer ? besides X-It.


----------



## Buechee

*Re: Plastisol*

This another good thread, lots of info. I might look into this more. Can I get a link to find more info? A site that does plastisol, maybe?


----------



## 3leches

*Re: Plastisol*

Awesome thread. My eyes hurt from all the reading, but its worth every busted capilar XD

You guys fill me with hope.

But I need to make a real stupid question, as I am a noob in all of this...

One uses a heatpress to do this, right? 
Where can I buy one?
Which ones do you recommend? 
Is it cheaper/better to buy plastisol transfers, a Heat press and do it yourself than go to a printer and have the shirts screenprinted?

Thanks a billion!


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

Ahhh grasshopper you ask wise questions.. now sit and listen to my words of wisdom.. I said sit.. yes you need a heat press.. I have 2. My recommendations is to buy from Coastal Business. I own a 15 x 15 Mighty press which cost 632 and that included shipping..I love it. As for as doing transfers yourself ? It really depends on the type of work you are doing and time frames. If you get an order for 100 shirts and the design is words or design (Not Photo or pictures ) then I would look into plastisol. I have a preschool that is ordering 24 and the cost was going to be higher for plastisol then me doing them myself (printed on printer) if they would have ordered 100 I would have had them made with plastisol and by First Edition as I am for another school which is ordering 300. The other thing is color. If someone wants dark tees then I probably go with plastisol because I do not like to do opaque transfers. so grass hooper if you ask more questions than we will answer.. if you do not then you will only have limited knowledge and those that do not know will only know that which they know and no more. badalouism


----------



## Buechee

*Re: Plastisol*

What is first edition's link to their home page?


----------



## Buechee

*Re: Plastisol*

Is there another company other than first edition?


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Plastisol*



> Is there another company other than first edition?


Here's a list of several companies that print custom plastisol transfers:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4095&highlight=plastisol


----------



## suzieh

*Re: Plastisol*

VersaTrans offers various ink types for custom transfers.

Their prices are too high for me at my quantities/sizes. However, my preliminary experience by telephone and email was excellent. Apparently quick turnaround and I think they would "baby" your job.

I do wish the pricing were more in the ballpark of their competitors.

http://versatranz.com/


----------



## 3leches

*Re: Plastisol*

Oooh! Thanks a lot, Master Lou-San!
Coastal Bussiness huh? Website/recomendations? 

I dont know if it would be better for me to go wth plastisol and heat presses or just go to a Tshirt printer and have them silk screened.

My idea is to sell tshirts with cool/trendy designs for individuals. Something that you could find in Hot Topic, for example.
Not printing photos of the Kindergarden Class of 07. Thats why Im confused if it would be better to go plastisol or silk screen 
For now, Im assuming (key word: ASSUMING) I will make small quantities.

Many of my initial phase designs are simple (linearts and text) and with 1 or 2 colors.
But as I have more $ Id release other, more complicated designs that are full color.

Any insight would help this lil' grasshopper greatly ^_^

Thanks for your awesomeness.
*bows*


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Plastisol*



> My idea is to sell tshirts with cool/trendy designs for individuals. Something that you could find in Hot Topic, for example.Not printing photos of the Kindergarden Class of 07. Thats why Im confused if it would be better to go plastisol or silk screen


Plastisol doesn't limit the TYPE of design you can print. Plastisol is just a screen printed heat transfer.

You can do text designs, full color graphic designs, 1-2 color lineart designs. Whatever you like 

Plastisol just gives you the quality of screen printing (plastisol inks instead of inkjet inks) and allows you to produce the product in smaller quantities because you are using a heat press to adhere the transfer to the t-shirt instead of using screens to push the plastisol inks through (traditionally screen printing).


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

All kidding aside. If your doing a select number of designs, lets say you have 10 designs and all contain 3 colors but you only want 12 of each pre printed by a silk screener then what will he charge. based on my knowledge lees is more money for them because of the work. yes if you get more than that the price will drop but then if they are not sold then they are inventory. But if you have the designs done on plasticly 3 colors and have the transfers done in advance you can get an ample supply and have on hand and then apply them to the shirt size and color that the clients order. I think you need to get a price list from a silk screener to prove my point. Example.. and these are not pictures of class they are school tee shirts with the schools name. They are going to buy about 400 shirts over the course of 4 months. They don't have sizes yet but they will have those as they get them from kids or parents. If I had to have them preprinted by screen printer I would have to know in advance the sizes for him to print, right. So the school will call me and say I need x number of this size or that.. I ordered the the plastisol transfers in advance at great price. Now all I need to do is apply them to the correct size shirts that the school wants. I don't need to call my screen printer and wait for him to get shirts or to do work. it is under my control,. By the way the school wants one color so my cost is .47 cents per shirt.. see if you can get that price from a screen printer. I am selling the shirt for $5.75 w/$6.25 dark and the shirt is costing me either $1.25 for white or $2.10 for color. I hope this makes it clear. I will be making $900 to 1000 profit. That alone would pay for my press if I did not have one which it did on previous order. Lou feel free to email me.


----------



## StitchShoppe

*Re: Plastisol*

Printing Shirts is always somewhat of a gamble. Rodney's recomendation of transfers makes a lot of sense. If you have an ample supply of transfers on hand, and a T shirt supplier with a quick response, the only money you should really have to wager is the cost of the transfers. You can always just order the shirts as needed. I've been doing schools for several years now doing plastisol transfers.
A good company to start out with is Transfer Express. They are a little more exspensive but the artists will go over your design and make sure everything will work before printing the transfers. When you become a little more exsperienced at doing the art move on to one of the less exspensive companies. I currently use Ace.


----------



## AtownK

*Re: Plastisol*

Does anyone know off the top of their heads which plastisol companies ship internationally? I realize I can just call them but I figured this might be easier than calling them all.


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

I talked to First Edition about this the other day and they said they do ship internationally. I had a request from a member here.


----------



## AtownK

*Re: Plastisol*

Thanks Lou.


----------



## hongkongdmz

*Re: Plastisol*

Do most people here have their plastisol work done in the USA of have they sourced it overseas? My supplier is based in China..


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Plastisol*



> Do most people here have their plastisol work done in the USA of have they sourced it overseas? My supplier is based in China.


Most have it done in the US if they are based in the US.


----------



## hongkongdmz

*Re: Plastisol*

Thanks, I wasnt sure how many people outsource their plastisol transfers.


----------



## nsane

*Re: Plastisol*

I am a newbie who dont understand something:
Everyone tell that Plastisol is cheap, about .47$/shirt, thats ok.

But i read in the forum that Plastisol is a screenprint on a heat transfer foil.
Here (in Hungary) screenprinting is quite expensive because the screenprinter company have to make a "screen" and theres additional "machine configuration fees", so if i want only 1 shirt (or screenprinted foil) it will cost at least 20$ and every additional copy will cost: the foil's price + screenprinting price.

My question is simple:
How do you guys have .47$/transfer price?
I dont get it...

(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## Squirts

*Re: Plastisol*



nsane said:


> I am a newbie who dont understand something:
> Everyone tell that Plastisol is cheap, about .47$/shirt, thats ok.
> 
> But i read in the forum that Plastisol is a screenprint on a heat transfer foil.
> Here (in Hungary) screenprinting is quite expensive because the screenprinter company have to make a "screen" and theres additional "machine configuration fees", so if i want only 1 shirt (or screenprinted foil) it will cost at least 20$ and every additional copy will cost: the foil's price + screenprinting price.
> 
> My question is simple:
> How do you guys have .47$/transfer price?
> I dont get it...
> 
> (sorry for my bad english)


 I'll leave the details to the more knowledgeable but the companies that specialize in transfers dont screenprint them one at a time but can gang the transfers on Larger pieces of paper. Each print for them produces multiple transfers... Thus reducing the cost per transfer.... The more they can gang the less cost per transfer.....


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

nsane... It is not screen printing on Foil. It is screen printing on release paper. How do we get the 47 cents price.. Volume. No other way. Your not going to do one shirt with a plastisol transfer. You need to have more done. Not the shirt but the transfer. OK.. here it is First edition Minimum of 15 transfers. One color would be $2.09 each if you ordered 300 of the same transfers, one color then you price drops to 47 cents. I have a school that will be doing 400 shirts over 4 months. They do not know all the sizes yet. They may send me an order of 24 shirts at a time. I order the shirts then pull the transfer I had made and place on shirts. Ship. Done. If I just get 24 transfers then I will be spending $1.63 each. I hope this helps. Lou


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Plastisol*



badalou said:


> OK.. here it is First edition Minimum of 15 transfers. One color would be $2.09 each


let me tell you that a 15 minimum is great and hard to find.  
Most transfer makers start at a 50qty minimum for 10x12 size sheets, plus the cost of the screen/film-output for 1 colure designs.

ideal for anyone who just needs a few. Good find Lou.

One way to get the best price is to work with the transfer maker...i find.

Sometimes transfer makers have a few production lines for multi-color jobs and 1 0r 2 for *1 color jobs*...running basic (black/white/red/etc.) a LOT, so if your budget only allows you to spend X$, your design has these colors, and you're not in a big hurry to get your transfers made, ask your transfer maker to put you on their *multi-job run list*. 

This way you will always get their best price, since it is not on a schedule, it gets done when running your colors on odd times.....i find this gets you the best price with plastisol transfer.....


----------



## jrford

*Re: Plastisol*



nsane said:


> My question is simple:
> How do you guys have .47$/transfer price?
> I dont get it...


It can even get cheaper. I have a design for a cap that I will also be using for the front of T Shirts. I can get 9 of them on a single sheet. It is a one color design at 50 cents per sheet. There is a $30 screen charge but they keep the screen for 6 months.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Plastisol*



> have a design for a cap that I will also be using for the front of T Shirts.


Can you use plastisol transfers on caps as well?


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Plastisol*



Rodney said:


> Can you use plastisol transfers on caps as well?


sure you can. 

to make them really nice.... add a pass/coat of clear adhesive to the transfer.


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Plastisol*



jrford said:


> There is a $30 screen charge but they keep the screen for 6 months.


Actually, some transfer makers through the screens in the garbage, no keep. 

They do keep the film and art etc. for re-runs and just make fresh new screens at no extra charge.


----------



## 3leches

*Re: Plastisol*

Una pregunta:

Since Plastisol transffers are the same as screenprinting,
do they also charge for the base white color when you are printing a design on a dark shirt?

For example...if my shirt is black and my design is 1 color (blue), do they charge it as 2 colors (white for the opaque base and the actual blue)?


----------



## T-BOT

some do, some don't.
depends on what thickness screens they are able to use, the thicker the screen the more opaque, more ink used.... i think. 

no problema. 


footnote: Rodney, may be install some more language modules for this board.


----------



## 3leches

Hhhmmm. I am thinking of ordering from First-Edition.
Does anybody know if they charge for the white base?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Just submit your design and ask them what it will take to print on black and how much its gonna cost. Call them and they will have the exact answer you seek.


----------



## kentphoto

I ordered my transfer from spot98.net , and they rock the casbah.

Hot split transfers, black and white, and they print like a charm on darks and lights. It no matter what color shirt. 

I had a much cheaper source for transfers,( from a fairly well known heat press shirt place, ) but after seeing the quality of Spot 98, I am now happily paying 4 times more. Well worth it . 

When T-shirt sellers choose to use plastisol transfers, they are competing with others who use silkscreened shirts. - So the transfers should be the best quality you can get. And I feel that my transfers/images are on par with the majority of others.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Yep...that is a nice find!!! Crazy expensive for some of those transfers and I hate the verbage, iron on and decals.


----------



## kentphoto

You get what you pay for. It's easy to sell a shirt once. But if you want repeats/refferals, the quality better be good.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

I agree totally. Did you have problems with some other transfer companys?


----------



## 3leches

Will do ^_^

Can someone list (in patronizing textbook format) what is a:

Hot split, double print hot split, adhesive crystals, Cold Peel..and any other plastisol transfer definition I didn't list?

Grrrrracias!


----------



## Buechee

*Re: Plastisol*



badalou said:


> They found the computer and they don't feel anything was lost or used. ken been to a VA Hospital ever.. I was Chief of service for 3 VA in Los Angeles for all retail and restaurant operations.


Been once, but I did get the letter in the mail stating that my info could be at risk behind the theft.


----------



## true genius

I don't recommed Silver Mountain Graphics. I placed an order and it took him one week before he even looked at it. Terrible customer service.


----------



## Buechee

*Re: Plastisol*



nsane said:


> Here (in Hungary) screenprinting is quite expensive because the screenprinter company have to make a "screen" and theres additional "machine configuration fees", so if i want only 1 shirt (or screenprinted foil) it will cost at least 20$ and every additional copy will cost: the foil's price + screenprinting price.
> 
> My question is simple:
> How do you guys have .47$/transfer price?
> I dont get it...
> 
> (sorry for my bad english)


That does not sound right. You have to pay $20 for each shirt you make? I checked in my town and it cost $20 for set up and .50 to .75 cents per shirt.


----------



## NavalTees

How about full color transfers on darks? Dowling used to do it but not anymore, antone else doing it? Im talking with full gradients here...


----------



## T-BOT

NavalTees said:


> How about full color transfers on darks? Dowling used to do it but not anymore, antone else doing it? Im talking with full gradients here...


are we talking about 4-CLR-processo ? or Litho-type-transfers ?


----------



## Rodney

NavalTees said:


> How about full color transfers on darks? Dowling used to do it but not anymore, antone else doing it? Im talking with full gradients here...


Check this thread for a few companies you could try:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4095&highlight=custom+plastisol+transfers

You probably want a plastisol transfer printer that can do four color process runs.


----------



## T-BOT

3leches said:


> Can someone list (in patronizing textbook format) what is a:
> 
> Hot split, double print hot split, adhesive crystals, Cold Peel..and any other plastisol transfer definition I didn't list?
> 
> Grrrrracias!


very simple.  

HOT SPLIT is all you need - this is 2006 not the 90's.

~ they print on all Fabric colors ( black shirts etc. )
~ work on cotton, poly, denim, linen, fleece, blends.
~ Spot colors or 4-color process (as many colors as you need).
~ High detail and Vibrant colors.
~ Color matching up to 98% or better.
~ Super Opaque 
~ Soft to the touch with a screen printed look.
~ Even Ink Spread

Application: Quick and Easy
~ Press temp. 375F
~ Pre-heat shirt for 3 sec.
~ Apply press time 3-6 sec.
~ Medium Pressure
~ HOT Peel. 
...and its done.

~ Extremely Durable, easy wash/care.
~ long shelf life. 

what else do you need ?

Need to add some dimention 3d style to your plastisol transfers _Designs_ ? add a little puff in the mix and thats it.

Need to print them on High ticket items like hoodys, jackets etc... add a layer of adhesive and thats it.

Hot split 2006 style plastisol transfers is all you need.

The only other transfer type would be litho-transfers like the old 70's style photo type transfers that come in high or medium gloss finish.... 
these are not " plastisol ink transfers ".

 
the down side, there is none.
Perfect every time.

To sum it all up, no need for cold peels, or semi-peels, or rub-adub and then peel type transfers, thats all history now.


----------



## Buechee

Hey, can you give up the links to the companies that you named. I'd like to check them out and read more about hot split.


----------



## true genius

How do you apply adhesive to hot splits? I've only been informed about adhesive for cold peel?

Thanks!



LucyRoberts said:


> very simple.
> 
> HOT SPLIT is all you need - this is 2006 not the 90's.
> 
> ~ they print on all Fabric colors ( black shirts etc. )
> ~ work on cotton, poly, denim, linen, fleece, blends.
> ~ Spot colors or 4-color process (as many colors as you need).
> ~ High detail and Vibrant colors.
> ~ Color matching up to 98% or better.
> ~ Super Opaque
> ~ Soft to the touch with a screen printed look.
> ~ Even Ink Spread
> 
> Application: Quick and Easy
> ~ Press temp. 375F
> ~ Pre-heat shirt for 3 sec.
> ~ Apply press time 3-6 sec.
> ~ Medium Pressure
> ~ HOT Peel.
> ...and its done.
> 
> ~ Extremely Durable, easy wash/care.
> ~ long shelf life.
> 
> what else do you need ?
> 
> Need to add some dimention 3d style to your plastisol transfers _Designs_ ? add a little puff in the mix and thats it.
> 
> Need to print them on High ticket items like hoodys, jackets etc... add a layer of adhesive and thats it.
> 
> Hot split 2006 style plastisol transfers is all you need.
> 
> The only other transfer type would be litho-transfers like the old 70's style photo type transfers that come in high or medium gloss finish....
> these are not " plastisol ink transfers ".
> 
> 
> the down side, there is none.
> Perfect every time.
> 
> To sum it all up, no need for cold peels, or semi-peels, or rub-adub and then peel type transfers, thats all history now.


----------



## T-BOT

Buechee said:


> Hey, can you give up the links to the companies that you named. I'd like to check them out and read more about hot split.


ok, ok, ok Buechee,  

one company that I would recommend with a semiliar type transfer in the USA ( san fernando, Calif. ) is Wildside. Of course they may have their on name for them... i think they call it OPAQUE HOT PEEL, and the settings may very a litlle like 380F  . They too tell you that you need to PEEL HOT or else it wont work.

BTW, they stock some Kick *ss designs too and were know for sending you candy along with your order, remember...i think they still do last time I checked.  Bonus.


----------



## barcode13

Almost every transfer paper I try in the epson c88,c86 jams. 
I bought some new transfer paper from bestproductsavailable.com.

Flaky,messy and the ink falls off the paper even before you press.

The epson CX5800 destroys the paper when it feeds it thru putting
pin wheel crevices. 

If you get your image on it and press it, it does have a great soft feel,
better after washing. But what a price to pay, flaking,falling off, can't 
even touch it, even after drying.

does anybody know a good transfer paper for lights that have a soft
feel, will feed thru an epson printer with no problem and not make
a mess by being flaky/powdery??????????????????


----------



## badalou

Oh Deb.. I have been living with this problem with Iron All and Mira Cool Both these papers come from same manufacture. It is not the printers fault although sometime if you apply to much ink you will get the pin wheels. By the way you can remove them. They just punch put. There are about 3 white plastic holders that have several of the metal pin wheels on them. But I do not get them when I don't try to use more ink then necessary. I am some what in th middle range Text/Photo not photo or best photo. I don't think there is a paper out there that give a soft hand like those papers I use. I will check out where you bought yours and see what they call it. Lou


----------



## badalou

OK, checked the people you bought from. They give some nice test and I would lay money that it is the same paper. How ever their priceing for everything is way too much.. I don't care what it is tshirt , transfer paper, mouse pads.. out of line for wholesale prices. The sell a tee for 4 smomething. I can sell you a tee and buy a cup a coffee at starbuck for that.. Mouse pades 2.30 each.. daa how about $1.00 each. Transfer paper for lights. TLM with shipping 62 cents a sheet. for 100. Lou


----------



## true genius

*Re: Plastisol*

I connected with Image Setters through this site. I talked to Jimmy a few times in PM and he was looking forward to working with me. I answered his specific questions and gave him all info on what I was looking for to his business email - he never responded. Also left him a voicemail at his business - never received a return call. Send him a few more PMs through this site - never heard from him again.

It's amazing to me that a company that sells to larger corporations doesn't provide better service. At least tell me you don't want my business rather than ignorning me and wasting my time. 

If customer service is something you are looking, then look at American Eagle Transfers. Haven't received my transfers yet for quality, but their customer service is excellent. You receive call backs the same day or next day, even when sending emails.

I'll let you all know about their transfers soon.



TeaseNeed said:


> Image Setters??? Is this a company?
> I googled it but can't find a website.
> Can anyone lead me in the right direction?
> Is this type of technology as good as regular screenprinting?


----------



## 3leches

Woah, thanks Lucy!
Hot peel literally means that you peel the protective paper on top of the transfer as soon as you lift the heat press?

Bear with me please


----------



## T-BOT

3leches said:


> Woah, thanks Lucy!
> Hot peel literally means that you peel the protective paper on top of the transfer as soon as you lift the heat press?
> 
> Bear with me please


Yep, you are correct.
Actually, they dont work IF YOU LET THEM COOL.....you need to Peel the release paper IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## badalou

I was sent some sample from ImageSetters and they were OK but their mi order was $300. I can do a lot better than that. I constantly getting sample of transfer from different companies to test. So far I will be using 3 companies First Edition is my first choice . The major factor is they do not charge a screen charge as Dowling does. My second choice is dowling graphics because the do larger sizes than just 12 x 12. My third is Easy print as I like their Idea Book which I bought. Great for ready made design for schools, reunions and such. Just change word, color and symbols and send. Today I will be making several video for using Mira Cool and Iron All paper as it seems a lot of people have problems with this paper. This will be my first attempt in doing this and I am not sure how to place them on the forum but I will try to attach them to backend of my site. Just starting so it may be toward the end of the day. I will post it when ready.


----------



## T-BOT

true genius said:


> How do you apply adhesive to hot splits? I've only been informed about adhesive for cold peel?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Tammy, 

The Glue/Adhesive goes on these type of plastisol hot split/peel transfers as if you were to add a base color. Screen required.

Adding glue to the plastisol transfers makes them a LOT more durable and I strongly recommend it. After some Research and Testing.  It's well worth the extra $$ you pay.

Below are some sample tests:

I printed them on Extremely Stretchy rib knit fabric, sorta like an "aa" stretchy tank top fabric.

Showing what happens to a Plastisol Transfer when it is stretched WIDTH and WITHOUT the GLUE.

PINK Sample is WITHOUT THE GLUE.

ZOMBIE Sample is WITH THE GLUE. copyright(c) sickonsin.com

Result: the PINK sample Plastisol Transfer *Without the Glue Cracked *Major.


----------



## badalou

Nice job Lucy. I just added my videos on how to press a shirt on a heat press. In order to see the videos just click my signature. There are 7 small videos and they are in order of me doing a shirt. Hope it helps. The videos are mostly in reference to the type of paper I use. Lou


----------



## T-BOT

badalou said:


> Nice job Lucy. I just added my videos on how to press a shirt on a heat press. In order to see the videos just click my signature. There are 7 small videos and they are in order of me doing a shirt. Hope it helps. The videos are mostly in reference to the type of paper I use. Lou


thanks Lou, hope it helps some peeps on the board that are wondering about the quality of Hot Peel Plastisol Transfers in 2006.

Also,

I want to watch your videos ( thanks for taking the time to pilot this on T-Shirt Forums TV network LOL ) but my Darn Box or Server wont allow me to download your Video Files. Tech problems again  , can you just make the videos play on your site or something ? 

I really want to check it out.


----------



## badalou

If someone can walk me through this then I hope to. This is something new for me. This was the second time today I did the videos as the first ones were really really large files. If was my wifes camera and she had it set this way. So if there is techee out there that can show me how to place videos on my web better than I did let me know. Lou


----------



## badalou

Oh wait they are on my site. My signiture is a link to my site. I sent an email to Rodney to see if I could put on Forum but he must be losing his money is some poker hall or something.. I can tell when he is away..


----------



## T-BOT

badalou said:


> If someone can walk me through this then I hope to. This is something new for me. This was the second time today I did the videos as the first ones were really really large files. If was my wifes camera and she had it set this way. So if there is techee out there that can show me how to place videos on my web better than I did let me know. Lou


Its a great idea for this board actually, to be able to watch videos without leaving this site. May be mention it to Rodney, I would Love that. T-ForumTV Channel.... it would be fun too.

There are sites you can upload your videos and peeps can view them there, i only know of one : http://www.youtube.com/

I would really like to see your videos.


----------



## knparker26

Hi, I'm new to the printing buisness but very interested in making t shirts and other items, but what I want to know is, I've been doing tshirt presses with a heat press with transfer paper printed from computer and want to know if there is another way instead of cutting the images out by hand, is plastisol transfering the next step and if so can someone tell me how to get started thanks


----------



## Rodney

> Its a great idea for this board actually, to be able to watch videos without leaving this site. May be mention it to Rodney, I would Love that. T-ForumTV Channel.... it would be fun too.
> 
> There are sites you can upload your videos and peeps can view them there, i only know of one : http://www.youtube.com/


That would be pretty cool. If you uploaded your videos to YouTube, I could figure out a way to allow youtube videos to be embedded in certain forum threads.


----------



## badalou

I will try that Rodney. Youtube.. sounds like something my wife calls me when she is mad at me...


----------



## Buechee

Thanks for the clips Lou. You have answer some of the questions I had. 

Does any of you guys know if the paper from coastal is any good? I got 100 sheets of the jet light transfer paper.


----------



## cookupconnection

*Re: Plastisol*



TeeShirtSamurai said:


> "Let's say one of your designs is a happy face. You want to heat press that happy face on a white and a black shirt. You can accomplish this using plastisol transfers. You simply take your design and send it (e-mail) to a company that specializes in making custom plastisol transfers. They screenprint your design on transfer paper using plastisol ink. When you heat press this transfer ONLY the ink will transfer over alleviating you of having to cut out the design. The only downside to plastisol is that it can be expensive to have your custom transfers made."


other than not having to buy a vinyl cutter, whats the benefit of of using plasitol over using something like thermoflex? 

I'm a sign guy despirately trying to figure out how to get into the t-shirt business... i understand the limitations of one color at a time with vinyl so thats why i'm looking into heat transfers but am still scared about the quality, and investing in a good printer.


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*



cookupconnection said:


> other than not having to buy a vinyl cutter, whats the benefit of of using plasitol over using something like thermoflex?
> 
> I'm a sign guy despirately trying to figure out how to get into the t-shirt business... i understand the limitations of one color at a time with vinyl so thats why i'm looking into heat transfers but am still scared about the quality, and investing in a good printer.


Plastisol transfer are just screen prints on release paper which means they are screenprints. You get all the benefits of using multiple colors. Also for volume they can be a lot cheaper. As for as heat transfers go check out my videos. see sig.


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Plastisol*



cookupconnection said:


> whats the benefit of of using plasitol over using something like thermoflex?


multiple design colors, way cheaper when you consider Yields/Gangs, super quick to apply (no weeding).... just a few benefits here.

Also, How come there IS so much talk about NoN-Related Plastisol here ?

Comon peeps, i take some photos to show you all that Plastisol Transfers can be POOR quality too and i get no feedback.... Lou you are stealing the show ( it is your thread tho ).... with your Vids holywood style.  

Fine I'll start my own thread on Nothing but Plastisol....  LOL.


----------



## Rodney

> Also, How come there IS so much talk about NoN-Related Plastisol here ?


Sometimes the thread can divert a bit into topics that are sort of related (like vinyl vs plastisol)  This thread has a lot of helpful info on the topic.

I thought the photos of the plastisol transfers with glue were useful


----------



## badalou

*Re: Plastisol*

Hay kanuck! It is Hollywood baby..There is nothing holy about it. aand I know. I spent a lot of years living there before I got out of Dodge.. I will say this Lucy.. you are really doing a great job since you came on board.. we are not competitors. However I bet you're a lot better looking than I am so you may get more viewers. We had a thread a while ago .somehow got lost asking everyone to send a picture so we could see what this family looks like.


----------



## Rodney

Here's the "Share Your Pic" thread 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3972


----------



## 3leches

Woah, the "PINK" transfer F'd up preety bad!
Iv'e seen shirts that crackle up like that before.

How can I make sure my plastisol transfer is printed with the glue?
(I'm ordering my transfers from Dowling.)


----------



## T-BOT

Rodney said:


> Here's the "Share Your Pic" thread
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3972http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3972


...hummm tempting guys, im a sucker for that sweet talk.

May be I'll wait until some more pics jump on board.


----------



## badalou

Coward... What all talk and no show...


----------



## T-BOT

3leches said:


> Woah, the "PINK" transfer F'd up preety bad!
> Iv'e seen shirts that crackle up like that before.
> 
> How can I make sure my plastisol transfer is printed with the glue?
> (I'm ordering my transfers from Dowling.)


Yeah, terrible is right. I hope this shows peeps that Plastisol Transfers are NOT always what they are made out to be in comparison to jet transfers for example.

See if they can apply the Glue on *Hot Peel transfers*, if they can't do it with Hot Peel, ask if they can do it with Cold Peel ...i would think they could on Cold Peel, alot of places do it. 

Also, the example was printed on Extremely Stretchy rib Knit, When printing on Jersey Knits like Gildan t-shirts it lasts longer because there is not much stretch so it wont CRACK or wear out as fast......"without the glue". 

But with Glue, you will always have peace of mind. It is well worth the extra $$ cost.


----------



## T-BOT

...heya Lou, do I sense a Groupie/Fan attraction here ?  

Ill tell you one thing, been to LA at least a dozen times in the last 5 years, and a long way from now when i do retire, thats where i'll be, California. Probably living in an AirStream and making t-shirt too.

But who knows ?


----------



## badalou

That is why when I retired in LA . I moved because there were too many air streams chicks hustling their tees on the boulevard.. Now I live in Northern Cal. In the wine grape capital of the world.. yep that is what it is called. But I have to tell you one of the nicest cities I ever visited was Vancouver BC.. Loved our stay there. And you are all nice people too.. yeah, I have a thing for Canadian girls. Ouch! My wife just slapped me in the back of the head..


----------



## vgiex

Sorry I am lost! Where can I get that Glue? and what is the process....sorry again...thanks


----------



## badalou

I have an order for some totes and I am having the plastisol transfers made from First edition. I had some samples from another company and had a heck of a time getting it right. The ink/paint would not stick. I called First edition and they sent me some samples in same color that I am using on these 100%cotton bags natural. I got the samples yesterday and started playing and followed their instructions med. pressure/375 degrees 15 second. after 3 attempts I reduced the time to 12 second and they went on perfectly. so I called First edition and told them to send my order. I think Lucy told me that it might be the temperature in the different areas of the country that could affect thing. I think she nailed it. so Lucy... Smack!


----------



## chris24net

badalou said:


> I had some samples from another company and had a heck of a time getting it right. The ink/paint would not stick.


Is the company Dowling Graphics by any chance? i got some samples in white from them and can't get the ink to stick/transfer. Thanks Lou.


----------



## badalou

Actually no.. I just found out they were first Edition. I did get some fro dowling and they were so small. I asked for some more and got those and they worked great. I made a couple of tees to have to show clients. I had mixed up some of the transfers and realized that today. Anyone want to the bad bag? I think I will scan it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Temperatures in different areas of the country???? Oooooohhhmmm...I just dont think soooo!!!!


----------



## T-BOT

you know when the service guy comes in to adjust the callibration on CLC's and gives you the scoop " Humm, the colors are not on etc... must be the Moisture/Hummidity etc.. ). 

That explains it better.

Of couse if you are in the north pole like MOI, the temperature is a factor too.

seriously David, you got get on the mobile unit and do a cross country test. You will become a believer.


----------



## badalou

Actually First edition told me this morning the same thing that this was possable.


----------



## T-BOT

you see David, i have BadLOU on the payroll already.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Sorry folks but when companys print stock transfers that go out to distributers....they arent expecting long shelf life....kinda like a meat market!!!


----------



## T-BOT

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Sorry folks but when companys print stock transfers that go out to distributers....they arent expecting long shelf life....kinda like a meat market!!!


I have some Airwaves transfers from the early 80's that even today work fine. Serious.

I guess it depends on the Inks and how they have been stored. Yes, the Idea is to sell them.  

I know what you mean though, since Distributors also buy close outs of transfers that have been sitting around for years ( dogs ) LoL, that were being store in the basement cause they did not sell.... so now they dont work perfect.  

I bet the basement Humidity had something to do with that.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

I dont think we were talking about archived transfers etc. I live in South Tx were the humidity is 90 to 100 percent everyday and the temps range in the 93-99 degree range during summer. I have no problem storing transfers reguardless of humidity!!! The whole point isnt to store them but to turn them asap...not because of anything else but profit and loss.


----------



## T-BOT

David.......yeah-known.  

Like I said, The Idea Is To Sell Them. ..... or give them away. LOL


----------



## Twinge

Hmm, now WHY did I decide to read through and respond to the BIGGEST threads right off? Yeesh 



jdr8271 said:


> I dont like silver mntn's transfers. Their screen printing is not as crisp as other companies, and they dont transfer as well. For the price/quality, first-edition.com is the way to go in my opinion. I like first-editions.com's transfers with adhesive crystals. They are .10 extra, but a thousand times easier than regular plasticol transfers (which are very finicky.)


The first order I got from Silver Mountain (several months back) was pretty hard to transfer, but I've gotten a few orders since then that have transfered very easily and well - I think they changed their ink or paper or something. They are still a bit fuzzy on the edges though.

From the sound of things I'm gonna have to give First Edition a try =)



avenyedy said:


> I contacted SMG a couple of times and never got a return call, finally spoke with someone who had very poor customer service skills. Asked that I email him my designs. I emailed him my designs and he said that he would give me a quote on the gang order. 3 months later and no callback.


Aye, SMG's customer service is fairly poor. I haven't had many problems with them really, but it is always slow. However, on a positive note, they did send me new transfers without question when part of the ink rubbed off during shipping on an order I got. (On the flip side though, they didn't even respond to my email about it -- they just sent new transfers a week later )



badalou said:


> I think I should get a royalty for my mousepad idea. everyone send me $5.00 bucks right now so I can support my filthy habit of playing poker.


Hehe. I saw that idea a long time ago on the HTFDP Yahoo board  I don't think you were the first to come up with it, but it is a good idea certaintly.



TeeShirtSamurai said:


> When you heat press this transfer ONLY the ink will transfer over alleviating you of having to cut out the design. The only downside to plastisol is that it can be expensive to have your custom transfers made."


There are a few other downsides. You will have a minimum order that you'll have to keep as stock with plastisol, whereas you can print one on demand with regular transfers. Regular transfers also easily let you do any number of colors you want.

In other words, both are useful depending on circumstances.



StitchShoppe said:


> My costomers prefer plastisol transfer over screen printing in direct comparison, they like the softer/smoother hand it has.


Interesting to note.



LucyRoberts said:


> Actually, some transfer makers through the screens in the garbage, no keep.


I've heard some people say that screens will get fuzzy edges and such if they are used several times, and that's why some always toss them; I don't have any direct experience here, however.



knparker26 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the printing buisness but very interested in making t shirts and other items, but what I want to know is, I've been doing tshirt presses with a heat press with transfer paper printed from computer and want to know if there is another way instead of cutting the images out by hand, is plastisol transfering the next step and if so can someone tell me how to get started thanks


Both have advantages and disadvantages, most of which are mentioned in this thread. Basically, regular transfer paper can do any number of colors and you can do them one at a time, but you have to cut them out and the only work well on light colored shirts. Plastisol costs more the more colors you use and you'll have a minimum order, but they are generally better quality, can be done on any color of shirt, and can be cheaper in large quantities.



cookupconnection said:


> other than not having to buy a vinyl cutter, whats the benefit of of using plasitol over using something like thermoflex?
> 
> I'm a sign guy despirately trying to figure out how to get into the t-shirt business... i understand the limitations of one color at a time with vinyl so thats why i'm looking into heat transfers but am still scared about the quality, and investing in a good printer.


Plastisol is better for complicated designs (no need to weed) and will likely be easier to work with for designs with more than 1-2 colors. Vinyl's main advantage, I think, would be that you can print single orders without keeping any stock. Some people prefer the feel of one or the other too, though this varies from person to person.



T-BOT said:


> Yeah, terrible is right. I hope this shows peeps that Plastisol Transfers are NOT always what they are made out to be.
> 
> Also, the example was printed on Extremely Stretchy rib Knit, When printing on Jersey Knits like Gildan t-shirts it lasts longer because there is not much stretch so it wont CRACK or wear out as fast......"without the glue".
> 
> But with Glue, you will always have peace of mind. It is well worth the extra $$ cost.


Interesting; not something I really considered before. I'll definitely look into that as well - our plastisol shirts are lasting reasonably well, but one of them we sold to a masseuse got cracked a lot (she washed and wore it probably 3 times a week and it got a lot of exposure to odd oils and such, but I'd still like to avoid the cracking if we can).



T-BOT said:


> I think we're getting to far-off a D minor..... if this keeps up this thread will turn into some Far-out-Outside-JAZZ-tune.
> 
> Reminder: Its Plastisol 2006 Thread.


Pffffft. How long have you been on the Internet? IRC, Message boards, etc. are SUPPOSED to go off topic! =)



Now, a short note of my own to add - Can someone go into more detail about the 'process print' (or whatever it is called) for plastisol? I would imagine this refers to being able to blend colors together (4?) to make nearly any number of colors on a plastisol transfer; how do compaines generally charge this (e.g. seperate chart, charge for 4 colors, or...), and which of the most recommended companies (First Edition, etc.) offer this?


----------



## T-BOT

Twinge said:


> Interesting; not something I really considered before. I'll definitely look into that as well - our plastisol shirts are lasting reasonably well, but one of them we sold to a masseuse got cracked a lot (she washed and wore it probably 3 times a week and it got a lot of exposure to odd oils and such, but I'd still like to avoid the cracking if we can).


Twinge, or anyone else for that matter. 

Have you tried the stretch test with any of the *HOT SPLIT/PEEL* (not cold peel) plastisol transfers you are using *as I have here: **http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showpost.php?p=31964&postcount=152*


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Now, a short note of my own to add - Can someone go into more detail about the 'process print' (or whatever it is called) for plastisol? I would imagine this refers to being able to blend colors together (4?) to make nearly any number of colors on a plastisol transfer; how do compaines generally charge this (e.g. seperate chart, charge for 4 colors, or...), and which of the most recommended companies (First Edition, etc.) offer this?[/quote

The info is probably somewhere in this thread or another plastisol thread. I know I asked about blends and full color and how to prepare art for the printer. Process color came up as wel as spot, simulated etc. You are doing so well...best keep on searching.


----------



## T-BOT

Twinge said:


> Now, a short note of my own to add - Can someone go into more detail about the 'process print' (or whatever it is called) for plastisol? I would imagine this refers to being able to blend colors together (4?) to make nearly any number of colors on a plastisol transfer; how do compaines generally charge this (e.g. seperate chart, charge for 4 colors, or...), and which of the most recommended companies (First Edition, etc.) offer this?


There is some info some where on the board about this but here it is:

4 color process transfers are not the sampe as spot color transfer. 

With 4 color process you do not get charged by the color count as you do with Spot color jobs, you are charged a lump sum for the set up to run the job. This is because it involves a lot of prep according to the supplied art, and depends on the art. 

Its not cheap, you would need to run 5,000 jumbo size 25x38 sheets in order to be cost effective. In some cases less sheet quantity is done. Most transfer makers can do you samples as long as you cover their cost to bring the job to a ready-to-run-production stage. Again not cheap $$$$.

Most transfer makers that are not set up to run 4 color process contract it out to others that make such or if they are nice they give you a direct contact.


----------



## Twinge

T-BOT said:


> There is some info some where on the board about this but here it is:
> 
> With 4 color process you do not get charged by the color count as you do with Spot color jobs, you are charged a lump sum for the set up to run the job. This is because it involves a lot of prep according to the supplied art, and depends on the art.
> 
> Its not cheap, you would need to run 5,000 jumbo size 25x38 sheets in order to be cost effective. In some cases less sheet quantity is done. Most transfer makers can do you samples as long as you cover their cost to bring the job to a ready-to-run-production stage. Again not cheap $$$$.


Thanks; helpful. 

I didn't see anything remotely specific on the required quantities and such when I was searching around. I knew it would be high minimum order (to be worth it), but I had no idea it would THAT high  

I thought it would be semi-equivilent to charging for 5-6 spot colors, but I guess there's more to it than that.


----------



## T-BOT

Twinge said:


> I thought it would be semi-equivilent to charging for 5-6 spot colors, but I guess there's more to it than that.


Spot Color Process will not give you Full color Photo type Finish like the 4 Color Process does.

The other option for Full Color Photo Type with a Glossy or Med -gloss finish are Litho-Transfers. 

Lithograph Transfer type printing, is Something Screen Printers are not able to do by directly printing on to shirts. Only done with Litho-Transfers I'm afraid.  

...as far as i know.


----------



## hollywoodnightma

T-BOT said:


> Spot Color Process will not give you Full color Photo type Finish like the 4 Color Process does.
> 
> The other option for Full Color Photo Type with a Glossy or Med -gloss finish are Litho-Transfers.
> 
> Lithograph Transfer type printing, is Something Screen Printers are not able to do by directly printing on to shirts. Only done with Litho-Transfers I'm afraid.
> 
> ...as far as i know.


Re the quality of litho transfers good?


----------



## T-BOT

hollywoodnightma said:


> Re the quality of litho transfers good?


well, anything with photo type art printed on knits that requires washing you need to be extra gentel in the wash tup. 

Have some of the newer litho-transfers printed on my own shirts and they look great, it's ok if they break down a little. It gives it that vintage look I like.  


I do have an original 70's "The Rolling Stones" litho-transfer printed on a shirt that has not been taken care of too delicatly, I'm the only one who knows what it is since it's all faded out......bwahahaha.  still like it though.


----------



## derzerb

hi lucy,
maybe i missed it, but could you tell where you got that glue from to prevent cracking?
-thanks


----------



## T-BOT

derzerb said:


> hi lucy,
> maybe i missed it, but could you tell where you got that glue from to prevent cracking?
> -thanks


Hi there, this is done at manufacturing level.

When you make custom transfers, ask the transfer maker to add the glue, you pay a little more but well worth it. 

If you are playing around with materials etc... you can buy adhesive "glue" by the roll. You then bond the adhesive to the back of the deco material transfer design you create. Then heat press it on the shirt.


----------



## derzerb

hi lucy,
thanks for clearning that up and the quick response, you're awesome


----------



## al4sports

*Re: Plastisol*



jdr8271 said:


> I dont like silver mntn's transfers. Their screen printing is not as crisp as other companies, and they dont transfer as well. For the price/quality, first-edition.com is the way to go in my opinion. I like first-editions.com's transfers with adhesive crystals. They are .10 extra, but a thousand times easier than regular plasticol transfers (which are very finicky.)


 
Do you know of a company that is based on the west coast that is as good as First-Edition?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Wild Side but I dont know if they do custom.


----------



## annaylee

How do plastisols transfer on to dark shirts? I don't like the effects of opaque heat transfers on dark shirts. Will plastisols give the same effect? Do they also leave a light film around the edges?


----------



## hollywoodnightma

annaylee said:


> How do plastisols transfer on to dark shirts? I don't like the effects of opaque heat transfers on dark shirts. Will plastisols give the same effect? Do they also leave a light film around the edges?


I don't know about the Platisols, but I just got a sample of DTG on black shirt and i have to say it looks amazing!
pm me and ill send a photo and details of who supplied it!


----------



## monkeylantern

annaylee said:


> How do plastisols transfer on to dark shirts? I don't like the effects of opaque heat transfers on dark shirts. Will plastisols give the same effect? Do they also leave a light film around the edges?



They should theoretically give the same result as direct screen-printing, so no light film.


----------



## Solmu

annaylee said:


> How do plastisols transfer on to dark shirts?


Excellently.



annaylee said:


> I don't like the effects of opaque heat transfers on dark shirts. Will plastisols give the same effect?


No.



annaylee said:


> Do they also leave a light film around the edges?


No.

Plastisol transfers are screenprinted onto a carrier paper; only the ink is transferred (not the paper).


----------



## T-BOT

hollywoodnightma said:


> I don't know about the Platisols, but I just got a sample of DTG on black shirt and i have to say it looks amazing!
> pm me and ill send a photo and details of who supplied it!


thats nice Spencer,

have you washed it yet ?

also keep in mind that there is a guy here down the street that may be releasing a new digital media transfer paper for darks where no cutting around is involved... etc.


----------



## hollywoodnightma

T-BOT said:


> thats nice Spencer,
> 
> have you washed it yet ?
> 
> also keep in mind that there is a guy here down the street that may be releasing a new digital media transfer paper for darks where no cutting around is involved... etc.


no not yet, we shall see!
hmmm, when do you think that guy down the street will be doing that?


----------



## T-BOT

hollywoodnightma said:


> no not yet, we shall see!
> hmmm, when do you think that guy down the street will be doing that?


i've been told within a month.
One thing I can tell you is that this guy has developed digital transfer media in the past and since the begining of it, before it became an Industry it self. 

So has my boss, he too was there, once upon a time when CLC transfer paper media was NOT even allowed to be used in CLC machines, remember ?. 
Boy times have changed Eh!  

I do hope this comes thru, and I do have faith in this guy.


----------



## 3leches

Hey guys!
Ive recieved my first plastisol transfers ever and Im a total NOOB.
I'm scared and all.
Hehehe

I only have: shirt, transfer and heat press.

I havent bought none of these teflon sheets Ive been reading about (dont even know what they are) Do I needthese before I start transfering?

Also, I have 2 transfers.
One is for the front of the shirts, and the other one is the small logo, for the back of the shirt (near the collar)
Will the one in the front get damaged when I heat press the back design?How do I transfer the one in the back without damaging the one in the front? 

thanks and sorry for the newbie-ness ^_^


----------



## hammered

3leches said:


> Hey guys!
> Ive recieved my first plastisol transfers ever and Im a total NOOB.
> I'm scared and all.
> Hehehe
> 
> I only have: shirt, transfer and heat press.
> 
> I havent bought none of these teflon sheets Ive been reading about (dont even know what they are) Do I needthese before I start transfering?
> 
> Also, I have 2 transfers.
> One is for the front of the shirts, and the other one is the small logo, for the back of the shirt (near the collar)
> Will the one in the front get damaged when I heat press the back design?How do I transfer the one in the back without damaging the one in the front?
> 
> thanks and sorry for the newbie-ness ^_^


For the front/back pressing you should get an oversized mouse pad. This will save the first pressing form the heat of the second. Thats a BadLou hint that Im happy to say works like a charm. A teflon sheet will can in handy when pressing layers or multiple images on the same side of a garment. The teflon sheet will also protect you upper planen.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Press the large image first, flip it and put the lower platen inside the shirt and press the small transfer. This will work but you are going to want a teflon pad protector and teflon sheet when you get up and running with quantity.


----------



## T-BOT

guys, you know that if you are really desperate and dont have teflon material on hand, you can use most transfer release papers (clean, like the ones glitter transfers come with) to protect your print as you apply another. Remember you need to let it cool before you remove the paper. Caution: It works with most ink types, but not all.

DO GET SOME TEFLON.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

T-BOT said:


> guys, you know that if you are really desperate and dont have teflon material on hand, you can use most transfer release papers (clean, like the ones glitter transfers come with) to protect your print as you apply another. Remember you need to let it cool before you remove the paper. Caution: It works with most ink types, but not all.
> 
> DO GET SOME TEFLON.


Yep...I have done that before and have even used sign vinyl backing paper the same way.


----------



## Twinge

Another note: I would suggest letting the shirt cool before pressing the 2nd side with plastisol if you're doing it with teflon (as opposed to 'dressing the press' and putting part of the sheet on the lower platen, which doesn't work with all presses). Any time I've tried pressing the same shirt with plastisol, the part this is still warm tends to partially transfer back on to the teflon sheet. This leaves the inks on the shirt duller and a bit faded.

This could vary with different inks of course, but it's something to watch out for.


----------



## 3leches

Thanks a lot!

As a gift I have a basket full of crunchy noobness for you:

..God I feel stupid..but..the teflon sheet would go under the shirt (where the front design is) so the design wont stick to that soft and squishy pad that the heat press has(I dont know what its called) when I press the small logo on the back?

Because my first language isnt English, I need to be patronized as much as possible 
so...Please, patronize me all you want, its the only way I'll learn.


What is the "platen", and other basic parts of a heat press?
Where can I get these teflon sheets?
What is a "chiller" and what is it used for?

Thanks!


----------



## T-BOT

Rangy relax, its not as complicated as it sounds.

TIP: when using a teflon sheet to protect the ink on a design, Always let it cool before you remove the teflon sheet (with most plastisol inks).


----------



## 3leches

*breathes*
Well....
I already pressed 5 shirts to test it all out, and I must say it's true what you said, Lucy. Its not that complicated once you actually do it!
And it's looking BOOTIFUL!

The ones in the back are giving me problems, but I see its because of the uneven surface the collar has. I guess for the next sample batch, I'll use a mousepad under the collar, so the transfer doesnt pick up all the bumps.

Thanks a million for the encouragement, Lucy! ^_____^


----------



## T-Styles

Are plasticol transfer able to be "pressed" without a heat press? could a high quality clothes iron work as well?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Some of the folks say its possible and works ok. I dont think anyone thinks its the best way to do it. I buy from stock transfer shops that say these transers are not for home iron application.


----------



## T-BOT

T-Styles said:


> Are plasticol transfer able to be "pressed" without a heat press? could a high quality clothes iron work as well?


yes, we make plastisol transfer for Home Hot Iron apply/use that are just as good quality as the the heat press ones (not all transfer makers make them), spot color, glitters, and 4-color process. We have made them for retail stores/consummers, brands, magazine inserts etc. 

As long as they are small/medium size transfers they work well with a Home Hot Iron.....


----------



## T-Styles

What site has the best prices for low quantities of 2 color sheets? i'm only looking for like 12 sheets as a trial run, but don't want to pay a fortune for them. I'd like at least 11x14 sheets or bigger.


----------



## T-BOT

T-Styles said:


> What site has the best prices for low quantities of 2 color sheets? i'm only looking for like 12 sheets as a trial run, but don't want to pay a fortune for them. I'd like at least 11x14 sheets or bigger.


first-edition has good prices for startups. 
there is also a list on the board somewhere, but du-no where.


----------



## T-Styles

emailed them a couple days ago and still havent gotten a response. right now i'm emailing back and forth with downling, i might go with them.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

T-Styles said:


> emailed them a couple days ago and still havent gotten a response. right now i'm emailing back and forth with downling, i might go with them.


Ace transfer co.

2 color 12x14" sheet size...11x13" single image size for 12 transfers....$7.20 each.

Same sizes for 100 transfers...$1.90 each.

Same size for 500 transfers...$.90 each.

Same size for 50 transfers...$2.45 each.

There is no screen charge or set up fee as long as the art is ready to go.

This is just an example for you to look at and I am in no- way suggesting these folks. The info was handy and it will give you a simple breakdown of how it works.


----------



## T-BOT

3leches said:


> *breathes*
> Well....
> I already pressed 5 shirts to test it all out, and I must say it's true what you said, Lucy. Its not that complicated once you actually do it!
> And it's looking BOOTIFUL!
> 
> The ones in the back are giving me problems, but I see its because of the uneven surface the collar has. I guess for the next sample batch, I'll use a mousepad under the collar, so the transfer doesnt pick up all the bumps.
> 
> Thanks a million for the encouragement, Lucy! ^_____^


you're welcome.


----------



## natedidit

Questions: I have an old press. The temp guage only goes up to 350. It might get hotter turned all the way up; it's not digital, just a knob. Am I going to be able to do plastisol transfers at that heat? Hot/cold peel? Either?

Guess I'll probably just have to get some samples and try it out, eh! 

Wish me luck. 
Nate


----------



## T-BOT

natedidit said:


> Questions: I have an old press. The temp guage only goes up to 350. It might get hotter turned all the way up; it's not digital, just a knob. Am I going to be able to do plastisol transfers at that heat? Hot/cold peel? Either?
> 
> Guess I'll probably just have to get some samples and try it out, eh!
> 
> Wish me luck.
> Nate


... yes, there are Plastisol Heat Transfers being made that work fine at 350F. Hot Peel or Cold peel (the same transfer)...using your basic heat press or home iron. They are high quality too. Actually, these types of transfers are what a lot of brands use to make their own custom transfers.

As for stock transfers ? du-no. 
Yes, testing out samples is a good idea ....or a new press for x-mas.


----------



## Twinge

You can also get (or probably better, borrow) an infrared thermometer (auto stores will have them) and check the temperature of your press to see how high it actually goes.


----------



## natedidit

Thanks Twinge, that's a good idea. 

I finally found the press I have online; it's an older model of this (minus the timer and bell): http://shop.tps-online.com/browse.cfm/4,55.html

My mother actually picked it up at a goodwill. She found it in the back, and they didn't know what it was, so she nabbed it for a whoppin $5!!! Lucky, lucky, oh-so lucky me.

Nate


----------



## T-BOT

derzerb said:


> hi lucy,
> thanks for clearning that up and the quick response, you're awesome


you're welcome.

Another thing to keep in mind relating to special glues and other substances that are mixed into the custom transfers project is to ensure quality and the finished look on what the client's vision for the garment is. Its up to the plastisol transfer screen printer to inform the client on all transfer type possibilities. 

example: Your basic transfers for a 1 time wear type even shirts are a lot less expensive to make then for stretchy type fabrics. So in the end, it really depends what the transfers are for.


----------



## hclement1056

American Eagle Transfer makes really great plastisol transfers. They cost a little more but the quality and service is so much better. You can check them out at www.aetcorp.com


----------



## Buechee

T-BOT said:


> first-edition has good prices for startups.
> there is also a list on the board somewhere, but du-no where.


If you can find my "transfer company?", you will either see or see a link to the list.


----------



## Buechee

here's the link and there is a small list on the 1st page.


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=6015


----------



## T-BOT

Buechee said:


> If you can find my "transfer company?", you will either see or see a link to the list.


you lost me there Mark.   

what do you mean ?


----------



## Solmu

T-BOT said:


> you lost me there Mark.
> 
> what do you mean ?


He was pointing in the direction of the thread you mentioned.


----------



## natedidit

Ok, so I got some samples from First Edition and tried them out last weekend. They suggest 375 for hot split and 370 for cold. 

Turns out my press only gets up to about 320, so I left em in longer than suggested. However, weird thing is, the cold peels worked just fine (even better with the adhesive crystals), but the hot splits only left a TINY bit of paint on the shirt, even when left in for ALOT longer than suggested. 

Am I just SOL with the hot splits? The cold peels will work for now, but I'd really like to get the softer feel of a hot peel vs the slickness of the cold. 

Looks like I need a better press for that, huh. Is it possible to use adhesive crystals with a hot peel? Maybe it'd work better then? I dunno.

Nate


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

natedidit said:


> Ok, so I got some samples from First Edition and tried them out last weekend. They suggest 375 for hot split and 370 for cold.
> 
> Turns out my press only gets up to about 320, so I left em in longer than suggested. However, weird thing is, the cold peels worked just fine (even better with the adhesive crystals), but the hot splits only left a TINY bit of paint on the shirt, even when left in for ALOT longer than suggested.
> 
> Am I just SOL with the hot splits? The cold peels will work for now, but I'd really like to get the softer feel of a hot peel vs the slickness of the cold.
> 
> Looks like I need a better press for that, huh. Is it possible to use adhesive crystals with a hot peel? Maybe it'd work better then? I dunno.
> 
> Nate


I think you hit the nail on the head...just not enough heat.


----------



## CastlemanInc

I want to print on dark colored shirts. 

If I was going to draw a rectangular box in Illustrator or Corel and then filled it with a two color gradient (lets say it goes from Red to Orange). 

I then saved the file as an .eps file. 

Would a plastisol transfer be able to be made ? 

Or do I have to do half-tone dots ?

Or is that where I should be considering opaque transfers?


----------



## natedidit

Plastisol transfers could be made OF a half-tone screen. Talk to your plastisol transfer provider. They'll probably just want the EPS file and do their own half tone during RIP.

Nate

---------------------

If I was going to draw a rectangular box in Illustrator or Corel and then filled it with a two color gradient (lets say it goes from Red to Orange).

I then saved the file as an .eps file.
Would a plastisol transfer be able to be made ?
Or do I have to do half-tone dots ?
Or is that where I should be considering opaque transfers?


----------



## azorable

Can you use an Iron to Transfer Plastisol?? I know many of you frown at irons, but I just want to sell high quality transfers by themselves to customers (trying to work out the cheapest way to start in this business with limited funds) Thanks


----------



## Solmu

azorable said:


> Can you use an Iron to Transfer Plastisol??


You _can_, although it's not ideal.



azorable said:


> I just want to sell high quality transfers by themselves to customers


Some people do do that (you can see it on eBay).


----------



## Buechee

What are the prices like for plastisol transfers? I know the more you buy the cheaper and I have looked at a few companies, but I don't know what would be too high or low. When I say low I mean so low that you know it's cheap as well.


----------



## Solmu

Many of the companies listed upthread have their price lists available online for direct comparison.


----------



## T-BOT

Buechee said:


> What are the prices like for plastisol transfers? I know the more you buy the cheaper and I have looked at a few companies, but I don't know what would be too high or low. When I say low I mean so low that you know it's cheap as well.


this depends on the finished product you need.

for example, you can get transfers made for $ 1/ea., but for what you need they may cost $ 2/ea.

the problem is that people sometimes get transfers made because they found the cheapest transfer only to find out they ruin lots of shirts with them so it ends up costing way more than the $2/ea. 

...this happens a lot.


----------



## Annushka

Wow, let me start off by saying that this is one of the most intense and best threads ever! I spent my entire working day yesterday reading it (and getting paid for it lol) AND i'm going to re-read it today again.

Q: is it possible to ask the transfer company to go "easy" on the ink when making your custom transfers? these would be plastistol, but i'd like them to apply very little ink to the paper to achieve a softer feel to the print.

Q: some of the previous posts mentioned that certain companies offer a large variety of inks for their transfers. Does this mean different brands of plastistol or different types of ink, such as glitter etc? 

Q: and here's the last and the dumbest question (and I kind of know the answer to this one but I have to try ) is it possible to get a heat transfer with waterbased ink? I can't imagine it is because I can't see waterbased ink having the ability to adhere to paper and then being heat pressed into the shirt. But since there is dyesub transfers out there, I thought maybe...

thanks everyone


----------



## T-BOT

Annushka said:


> Q: is it possible to ask the transfer company to go "easy" on the ink when making your custom transfers? these would be plastistol, but i'd like them to apply very little ink to the paper to achieve a softer feel to the print.


yes, you can ask.
for printing on light color shirts its easier to do, for printing white on black it can also be done when the art permits.....in general these plastisol transfers have a soft hand. 



> Q: some of the previous posts mentioned that certain companies offer a large variety of inks for their transfers. Does this mean different brands of plastistol or different types of ink, such as glitter etc?


yes, there are few USA based companies that make all types of plastisol inks.



> Q: and here's the last and the dumbest question (and I kind of know the answer to this one but I have to try ) is it possible to get a heat transfer with waterbased ink? I can't imagine it is because I can't see waterbased ink having the ability to adhere to paper and then being heat pressed into the shirt. But since there is dyesub transfers out there, I thought maybe...
> 
> thanks everyone


yes, i have read a few articles of HOW TO's so i guess it is possible. But I do not know of any transfer companies in North America that actually make them. I think there is one in Europe but I've never seen them or tested them.

Here and according to a few other transfer makers I know, they are too much trouble to make them... so not worth it for most.

Mind you that this may change in the future due to the fact that ECO friendly stuff is becoming more and more part of fashion life....i think thats where the trend is moving towards, a good thing.


----------



## Annushka

Thank you Lucy.


> Here and according to a few other transfer makers I know, they are too much trouble to make them... so not worth it for most.


 I thought that also. Many shops don't want to deal with waterbased screen printing as it is, so this makes sense.


----------



## T-BOT

Annushka said:


> Thank you Lucy. I thought that also. Many shops don't want to deal with waterbased screen printing as it is, so this makes sense.


I think when the design style is with waterbased in mind and it is marketed to the higher end $, waterbased is the choice for a lot of new and established designers today. Modernature Hoodies is a good example. There are screen printers that do good work with it.


----------



## Annushka

Modernature has neat stuff  Yeah, the shops that do waterbased often specialize in that technique. But I just noticed that majority of the local folks near me don't seem to bother with it. I mean, it could very well be my location, being new england, cold, not the bigest tee seller and not as fashion-trendy as let's say cali. I don't know, I'm assuming.

Now speaking of the inks earlier, what are the best ink brands for custom ordered transfers? 

thank u guys and girls


----------



## T-BOT

Annushka said:


> Now speaking of the inks earlier, what are the best ink brands for custom ordered transfers?
> 
> thank u guys and girls


that varys depending on the transfer makers choice of inks, equip., and workmanship with such. 

a lot of times it goes beyond the actual ink, depends on the project.

to give you an idea, my personal preference for Glitter transfers as a starting point with Glitter jobs, today i like Meadow Brook INventions in NJ. 

have a look: Meadowbrook Glitter : Glitter Apps : Fashion


----------



## Annushka

Thank you Lucy. Do you have a preffered manufacturer for plastistol inks?


----------



## T-BOT

Annushka said:


> Thank you Lucy. Do you have a preffered manufacturer for plastistol inks?


nope.
there are a hand full in the USA and they are all good.


----------



## Annushka

T-BOT said:


> nope.
> there are a hand full in the USA and they are all good.


Gotcha  Thank you again.


----------



## Jasonda

Annushka, here's the thread about water-based transfers:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t5167.html

Also, about using the best brand of plastisol inks - Instead of telling the printing company that you want a certain brand of ink, it would be better to tell them what you want the end result to look/feel like. Even if a brand of ink is "the best", it might not be the best for achieving the look you want. Most likely they will know which ink to use to get the best results.


----------



## T-BOT

Annushka said:


> Gotcha  Thank you again.


you're welcome.

there are a lot of possibilities with transfers these days. I find that using these possibilities with in your design concept really makes a $ 10 shirt into a more fashion forward $ 50 shirt. This type of work I like and its time well spent for me. 

good luck with your project.


----------



## Annushka

Girls, thank you both. I'm reading your thread Jasonda right now.


----------



## Lolo

OK.... I just received dome new plastisol transfer from First Edition. Usually I have no problems with them. I have used hot split and cool peel. I think the hot split it great. However, my newest design had instructions with it that said it was a hot split and I am thinking it is double hot split???? It has 3 colors with a lot of white and I am using light colored shirts. I ruined 4 shirts and 3 totes just trying to press them. Heat was at 375 and pressed for about 15 seconds and ALL of the ink came off, kinda sticky and gooey. I tried to repress.... no luck. Tried to peel it off... just a mess. I have a little swingman and I must have had it on for about 3 hours as I just kept getting more frustrated... i tried again at about 8 seconds and it still did not work. I am wondering if maybe my press was getting too hot?? Any ideas??


----------



## T-BOT

Lolo said:


> OK.... I just received dome new plastisol transfer from First Edition. Usually I have no problems with them. I have used hot split and cool peel. I think the hot split it great. However, my newest design had instructions with it that said it was a hot split and I am thinking it is double hot split???? It has 3 colors with a lot of white and I am using light colored shirts. I ruined 4 shirts and 3 totes just trying to press them. Heat was at 375 and pressed for about 15 seconds and ALL of the ink came off, kinda sticky and gooey. I tried to repress.... no luck. Tried to peel it off... just a mess. I have a little swingman and I must have had it on for about 3 hours as I just kept getting more frustrated... i tried again at about 8 seconds and it still did not work. I am wondering if maybe my press was getting too hot?? Any ideas??


when the press is at 375F thats the temp.
The working enviroment may be a factor when there is a lot of moisture in the room.

may be send first edition a trouble ticket and see what they say.


----------



## mrad

I know this a very thorough thread but I still can't really figure out what company you all feel are the best for custom plastisol transfers. Sorry if this was answered before, newbie!


----------



## Rodney

> I know this a very thorough thread but I still can't really figure out what company you all feel are the best for custom plastisol transfers. Sorry if this was answered before, newbie!


People like difffferent companies for different reasons. Pricing, minimums, quality, service, etc. You can find a list of a few different companies here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4095


----------



## gmille39

I know this company was brought up in another thread or maybe even this one but I haven't been able to read through 18 pages of postings.

Has anyone used Howard Sportswear Graphics Express in Elgin, IL. They are so close to me I'd like to give them a try. I also saw an ad for them in the latest Printwear Magazine.


----------



## mrad

thanks for redirecting me & patience with the newbness!


----------



## hammered

gmille39 said:


> I know this company was brought up in another thread or maybe even this one but I haven't been able to read through 18 pages of postings.
> 
> Has anyone used Howard Sportswear Graphics Express in Elgin, IL. They are so close to me I'd like to give them a try. I also saw an ad for them in the latest Printwear Magazine.


I gotta tell ya, I just got off the phone with Howard and I have to say, great service. I was talked through my first order process. I was treated professinal. From all Ive looked into, I found good prices with a turn-around that fits my needs.


----------



## John S

gmille39 said:


> Has anyone used Howard Sportswear Graphics Express in Elgin, IL.


Can you post the web url for Howard?

Thanks


----------



## Solmu

John S said:


> Can you post the web url for Howard?


It's in this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html

(scroll down to post 12 by Jon)


----------



## treadhead

Ok...does anybody have a contact e-mail for Dowling Graphics (perhaps somebody on this forum is associated with them)? 

I've sent 2 e-mails to the address on their website requesting pricing information on their custom plastisol (4 color process & spot color) transfers and have not received any feedback from them in about 2 days. I know I could probably just call but unfortunately this seems to be the only time of day I can address these type of issues.... 

Any help would be appreciated!!! 

Thanks,

John


----------



## lgiglio1

Let us know how things come out when you get them. I tried their samples and they were ALL awesome. I loved them.


----------



## roadkilltshirts

I used Dowling Graphics. In bulk, it is far cheaper than anyone else. I have to say the rock. Customer Service is the best and our products look awesome....


----------



## roadkilltshirts

treadhead said:


> Ok...does anybody have a contact e-mail for Dowling Graphics (perhaps somebody on this forum is associated with them)?
> 
> I've sent 2 e-mails to the address on their website requesting pricing information on their custom plastisol (4 color process & spot color) transfers and have not received any feedback from them in about 2 days. I know I could probably just call but unfortunately this seems to be the only time of day I can address these type of issues....
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


Try Phone 1-800-749-6933 or [email protected] tell her Mike sent you....they ROCK....


----------



## badalou

after we back from the show I may have a different opeion of who's cheaper better, faster.. stay tuned.. I have aton of companies to view. Lou


----------



## roadkilltshirts

what show???


----------



## treadhead

roadkilltshirts said:


> Try Phone 1-800-749-6933 or [email protected] tell her Mike sent you....they ROCK....


Thanks man!!! I'll try contacting her.


----------



## Solmu

roadkilltshirts said:


> what show???


The ISS in Long Beach


----------



## suzieh

My contact is Diane Chavez.
diane (AT) dowlinggraphics.com.

She was at the ISS Show in Long Beach and has reported getting a lot of referrals off this board and from me specifically. So use my name, Susan H.

The Dowling price list gets emailed to you in PDF. 

You really have to break down per image costs and then compare between companies. I get the big sheets 15 x 23 so that means I can get a lot on a sheet. Do the math, with quantity it might be cheaper to go with wholesale screenprinter and just carry inventory.





roadkilltshirts said:


> Try Phone 1-800-749-6933 or [email protected] tell her Mike sent you....they ROCK....


----------



## treadhead

Just a quick update on Dowling Graphics....

Gwen did respond to my e-mail and said that they tried sending me 2 e-mail responses although I'm not sure where they are. Anyway, I chaulk it up to cyber gremlins considering the great referrals they get on this forum and the fact that Gwen did respond immediately. 

Thanks folks!!


----------



## treadhead

Hey folks....

Just want to add another thumbs up for First Edition. Got my order today from them as scheduled and they look great!!! Janet is great to work with!!

Also, got my first order of blank shirts from TSC Apparel (Georgie Tees) and they were also delivered on time!!! 

Kudos to both companies for a job well done.


----------



## Rodney

> My contact is Diane Chavez.
> diane (AT) dowlinggraphics.com.
> 
> She was at the ISS Show in Long Beach and has reported getting a lot of referrals off this board and from me specifically. So use my name, Susan H.


Which one was Diane at the Dowling Booth? I stopped by a couple of times, but I didn't mention I was from the forums.


----------



## badalou

Rodney said:


> Which one was Diane at the Dowling Booth? I stopped by a couple of times, but I didn't mention I was from the forums.


She was the woman.. the other one was a man.. Just kidding Rodney.. Actually when I was there it was just Diane and and a male. So I guess when you were there there must have been another woman. And never pass up a chance to market this forum. I told her about this. They are also changing their catalog. It seems some people are upset about the catalog having overtly Sexual transfer near the religious transfers. Folks what is this world coming too. And I am not kidding this is what they told me.. Lou


----------



## Rodney

> She was the woman.. the other one was a man.. Just kidding Rodney.. Actually when I was there it was just Diane and and a male.


I didn't know if there was more than one woman working the booth 

I definitely talked to her then. I remember asking her about if they put an adhesive backing on their transfers to help with stretchy fabric, but she said they didn't (but they probably could).


----------



## treadhead

Hey Folks...got a small issue I've been battling with my First Edition hot peel transfers.

I've attached an image of the transfer for reference.

I am following the recommended time (15 sec), temp (375 deg), pressure (med / high) settings (peeling immediately) but have an issue with small "pin holes" of ink not releasing from the paper, leaving 'pin holes" of white shirt showing through the dark navy image. It typically occurs in one place (no particular location) but I've had two "pin holes" in a couple.

I've done about 30 shirts now and have about 6 shirts where this has happened. One work around that seems to work is to rub the transfer before I remove the paper. It isn't exactly immediate but appears to leave more of the ink on the shirt and seems to work. If each transfer had several of these, it would probably be ok since they would look like "random" distant stars... 

Any idea what I may be doing wrong?


----------



## suzieh

Lou, Diane had short blonde/red hair. The "other man" is her brother LOL.
As for the catalog...doesn't bother me. 

But probably good to separate out the categories if cost effective. 
The Christian transfers are pretty cute. 
The Graffiti font Christian design is cool too.

BTW, I found Dowling Graphics with a Google search via 
one of their overtly sexual websites and had a big ol' laugh wondering 
who the people are who would wear big busted cowgirls 
and nearly naked cowboys on a t-shirt, and wear it in public LOL. 

Meeting Diane was a complete surprise after yakking all this time by telephone.
I didn't even make it through half the ISS Long Beach show. 

I see the ISS Long Beach thread has been revived. Will post there my findings.

Susan 



badalou said:


> She was the woman.. the other one was a man.. Just kidding Rodney.. Actually when I was there it was just Diane and and a male. So I guess when you were there there must have been another woman. And never pass up a chance to market this forum. I told her about this. They are also changing their catalog. It seems some people are upset about the catalog having overtly Sexual transfer near the religious transfers. Folks what is this world coming too. And I am not kidding this is what they told me.. Lou


----------



## suzieh

I go 375 F, medium-high pressure. 

Make sure to Pre-press especially if humid.
I pre-press 10 seconds. 
Release and let steam escape and go another 6-10 seconds. 

For my opaque plastisol I go 20 - 25 seconds 
and rub with Speedball brayer. An old t-shirt, rolling pin, oven mitt
works too. 

In case you don't know what a brayer is, mine is like this 
one except mine has a beige colored roller.
Speedball Hard Rubber Brayer - Blick Art Materials

I'm peel WARM. 

You can always flip the shirt and press another 6 seconds, 
but it may make your transfer glossy. Make sure you've got a teflon cover on the lower platen, teflon sheet or baking parchment paper (Reynold's from grocery store) if you're going to do this.

I've never had your problem with stock transfers or my custom plastisol.
It might be the actual garment that is causing the pinholes? 
Do you use a lint roller? Make sure your transfer is lint-free too. 
It's really dry in Los Angeles right now and I'm battling static and dust.

I did have some blank tees that had nubs on them and had to run the sweater
thingy(battery-operated shaver) to remove them.

You might want to get a heatgun. Maybe your heatpress is distributing heat unevenly.

If the holes are tiny and you don't think the transfer will lift (really try repressing),
then use a pigment pen to fill in the hole. You can get pens at art store, dharmatrading.com, scrapbooking . I use Micron pens for corrections. Other brands I own are Marvy and Zig.

Another idea after the above, cut up your transfer and cut up a goof shirt. Test different parts of your heat press. Test on different garments.

Susan




treadhead said:


> Hey Folks...got a small issue I've been battling with my First Edition hot peel transfers.
> 
> I've attached an image of the transfer for reference.
> 
> I am following the recommended time (15 sec), temp (375 deg), pressure (med / high) settings (peeling immediately) but have an issue with small "pin holes" of ink not releasing from the paper, leaving 'pin holes" of white shirt showing through the dark navy image. It typically occurs in one place (no particular location) but I've had two "pin holes" in a couple.
> 
> I've done about 30 shirts now and have about 6 shirts where this has happened. One work around that seems to work is to rub the transfer before I remove the paper. It isn't exactly immediate but appears to leave more of the ink on the shirt and seems to work. If each transfer had several of these, it would probably be ok since they would look like "random" distant stars...
> 
> Any idea what I may be doing wrong?


----------



## Annushka

suzieh said:


> or baking parchment paper (Reynold's from grocery store) if you're going to do this.


Hi Suzieh, baking parchment paper - is it the same as the wax paper?


----------



## mrad

no- wax paper seems to melt on to tranfer papers


----------



## Annushka

THanks mrad. Have u tried the baking parchment paper? Does it work as well as teflon sheet?


----------



## mrad

i have only used the parchment paper- most seem to use the teflon perhaps they have more info


----------



## treadhead

> Make sure to Pre-press especially if humid.
> I pre-press 10 seconds.
> Release and let steam escape and go another 6-10 seconds.


Yes...did'nt mention that but I did that.



> For my opaque plastisol I go 20 - 25 seconds
> and rub with Speedball brayer. An old t-shirt, rolling pin, oven mitt
> works too.


I started doing that and it did seem to help transfer more of the ink more consistently.



> You can always flip the shirt and press another 6 seconds,
> but it may make your transfer glossy.


Yep...noticed that.



> It might be the actual garment that is causing the pinholes?
> Do you use a lint roller? Make sure your transfer is lint-free too.
> It's really dry in Los Angeles right now and I'm battling static and dust.


Never thought of that!? I did this on the rest of the shirts and did not have any more problems!!!! Not sure if this was what solved it but it could have. I did notice what looked like some "lint" stuck to the top plate of the heat press so you could be on to something here!!! 



> then use a pigment pen to fill in the hole.


Yes...they are pinholes. I am going to look for these tomorrow....great idea!!

Susan...I really appreciate your feedback and ideas. They seemed to help!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## suzieh

No "baking parchment" is NOT "wax" paper and it is NOT "freezer" paper.

Here's a link:
Alcoa: Reynolds Parchment Paper

Baking parchment has silicone...which is why it does not stick to your 
garment/transfer. Parchment paper can also take high heat.

Susan H., who is a foodie/cook and already had parchment paper on hand. 



Annushka said:


> Hi Suzieh, baking parchment paper - is it the same as the wax paper?


----------



## suzieh

Check the scrapbooking section of Target, craft stores such as JoAnns/Michaels, scrapbooking stores or art stores for pigment pens. You can get a basic set.

I suggest Micron pens only because I know that's what quilters use to sign their quilts. Just make sure it's a "pigment" pen.

You are welcome.  

Another tip, wipe down your heat press, work area, yourself (seriously)
before you begin pressing. I have hard wood floors, but if you have carpeting you may get fibers flying through the air too.

A good practice is to also wipe down when you switch between whites and colored tees. Colored tees can leave dye on your heat press platen that can then transfer to your nice new white tee. 

I keep a small spray bottle filled with water and some lintfree towels or old clean tees that were washed WITHOUT fabric softener. I also use the clear Windex sparingly.

Susan



treadhead said:


> Yes...they are pinholes. I am going to look for these tomorrow....great idea!!
> 
> Susan...I really appreciate your feedback and ideas. They seemed to help!!!
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## suzieh

I use my smaller teflon sheet the most (about 10 x 12). Very rarely use my 16 x 20 teflon sheet.

Baking Parchment is extremely handy and you can use over and over (as long as it's still clean and hasn't started browning).

I mainly use Parchment to wiggle between my heat press to make sure the platens are clean (I have a swing press).

I also use Parchment when I just need to repress a little area and using the teflon sheet is too clumsy/difficult.

I use Parchment always when I need to heat press Hanes Tagless T-shirts.
I affix with heat tape. In the beginnning, I would accidentally heatpress the "tagless" part and it would appear on my next nice new shirt. 

And it's inconvenient having to let my press cool down so I can clean off the "tagless" gunk off my upper platen.

I hear some folks use the silicone sheets that bakers use. I wouldn't want to deal with the thickness of Silpat, etc.

Susan



Annushka said:


> THanks mrad. Have u tried the baking parchment paper? Does it work as well as teflon sheet?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Is parchment paper the same as craft paper?


----------



## Jasonda

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Is parchment paper the same as craft paper?


I dont think so. It doesn't have silicone in it.

You can find parchment paper in most grocery stores, in the same place as the aluminum foil. I think Wal-Mart might have it too.


----------



## mrad

don't believe so- parchment paper is for baking so it can take heat- don't think craft paper would work


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Craft paper is the paper most heat transfer comp. suggest as an alternative to a teflon sheet.


----------



## treadhead

Excellent suggestions Suzieh......I will certainly keep those in mind.  

This is such an excellent forum....filled with such great info and helpful folks.


----------



## badalou

OK, I never thought when I started this thread that it would ever be so large, This thread is the largest on the forum.. wow.. And this has nothing to do with the thread but I am waiting for a video to load and I am bored so I jumped in.. Lou


----------



## txmxikn

Speaking of vid's just got done seeing some of yours. You've just about got me sold on the new iron all. Can't wait to get my samples in. Probably Sat. I just got back from WM where I bought me ab Epsoncx5000. Sorry for veering form the topic.


----------



## Annushka

I pressed my first samples transfers last night from Howards. Really liked their hot peel - very soft and stretchy. I did mess it up pretty bad, only half of the design came out, I think the pressure settings were the reason, I have to work on that.
However, want to ask you guys this - I pressed it on a sheer, 3.5oz shirt. Do you think this is too sheer for a heat transfer? I tried all 3 kinds of samples they sent me - super stretchy (came out great, but I didn't like the finish, too rubbery), super hold (nice finish, but again half came out fine half didn't even release from the paper) and the reg. hot peel.
What r your thoughts about the weight and the sheer-ness being a factor?
Thank you


----------



## T-BOT

Annushka said:


> However, want to ask you guys this - I pressed it on a sheer, 3.5oz shirt. Do you think this is too sheer for a heat transfer? I tried all 3 kinds of samples they sent me - super stretchy (came out great, but I didn't like the finish, too rubbery), super hold (nice finish, but again half came out fine half didn't even release from the paper) and the reg. hot peel.
> What r your thoughts about the weight and the sheer-ness being a factor?
> Thank you


All this Super This and SuPER tHAT is making me Super Dizzy.  

For light weight "sheer" type fabrics I find that *SuperStretch* 325F works great because of the Super Low appl. Temp., it is also Super Thin (light hand). As a hot peel it has a mate finish, as a cold peel a more Vinyl like finish. I'm Talking the extreme here....WHITE ink on black fabrics.


Hope this helps you out some.


----------



## treadhead

> If you are playing around with materials etc... you can buy adhesive "glue" by the roll. You then bond the adhesive to the back of the deco material transfer design you create. Then heat press it on the shirt.


Hi Lucy...

I know I'm responding to a fairly old comment but your info peaked my curiosity.

I've been using X-IT infant transfers on onsies with a good, and growing, amount of success. However, I noticed today that some of them crack when the onsie is strecthed side-to-side while others don't seem to crack. I e-mailed them with my question but found your comment while I was doing some research.

Can the rolled adhesive you mentioned be used on stock plastisol transfers??  

Thanks!


----------



## T-BOT

treadhead said:


> Can the rolled adhesive you mentioned be used on stock plastisol transfers??
> 
> Thanks!


Not really. The roll adhesives are often used on Materials/Fabrics to bond them to shirts etc. 

On a side note relating to X-IT transfers, they are very good quality but are mainly made to be applied on jersey knits as most stock catalog transfers are. For stretchy knits the transfers need to be made for such.


----------



## badalou

Lucy's back, Lucy's back.. I can imagine how many post were waiting for you.. Lou Welcome back... I know I missed you.


----------



## HeathenPeddler

I've done a search but came up with every thread mentioning plastisol - so can anyone recommend a supplier of plastisol transfers in the UK? I've googled it and only come up with promo companies that use them, not that supply them


----------



## feilong

Oh god my eeyes are bleeeding from reading this thread! none the less very informative. My question is, I am starting up a screen printing co. in the next two weeks, I want to get a Heat transfer machine so that I can get some specialzed effects on my shirts (velvet look, metalic foils, etc). I will be doing mainly plastisol so I was thinking of screenprining for transfer sheets so that I can stock designs to sell on ebay without stocking shirts, as addition to normal screen printing. My question is there a better, or preffered kind of transfer paper for screenprinting for plastisol transfers?


----------



## Jasonda

HeathenPeddler said:


> I've done a search but came up with every thread mentioning plastisol - so can anyone recommend a supplier of plastisol transfers in the UK?


Have you seen this thread?

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9994.html


----------



## HeathenPeddler

Thanks Jasonda, I've emailed 2 people from the info Rodney found on that thread


----------



## Rodney

> My question is there a better, or preffered kind of transfer paper for screenprinting for plastisol transfers?


I think they make a special paper called "release paper" for plastisol transfers.

I *think *Boo-Z sells it here: http://www.boo-zwearhouse.com/catalog/product.php?productid=16301&cat=252&page=1


----------



## feilong

ROdney you are The Man! but of course you already knew that ! 
thanks a lot!


----------



## treadhead

> On a side note relating to X-IT transfers, they are very good quality but are mainly made to be applied on jersey knits as most stock catalog transfers are. For stretchy knits the transfers need to be made for such.


Thanks for the feedback Lucy!!!

Given that...is there any stock transfers out there designed for such that anybody knows of??

People are loving these transfers on onsies!! Or, perhaps a better question would be if anybody knows which onsies I can get that don't stretch so much???


----------



## treadhead

Anybody know where I can get a Pantone chart showing what the pantone colors actually look like? 

When we submit a design to our plastisol supplier (First-Edition), we sometimes pick a Pantone number based on what it looks like on the computer screen (I know...I know...can't always do that...LOL) but would love to find something (cheap...hopefully) that we can refer to.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Solmu

treadhead said:


> Anybody know where I can get a Pantone chart showing what the pantone colors actually look like?


Pantone - pantone colors, products and guides for accurate color communication.

They don't come cheap. You can buy out of date colour books on eBay which may or may not be suitable. The two problems are 1) The books fade, yellow etc. with time so they may not be accurate enough anymore, 2) New colours are added each season, so the old books may not have the colours you need. 

That said, you can get out of date colour books a *lot* cheaper than new and they may have you covered.


----------



## T-BOT

treadhead said:


> Thanks for the feedback Lucy!!!
> 
> Given that...is there any stock transfers out there designed for such that anybody knows of??


off the top I don't know of any company that stocks catalog transfers for stretchy knits, but there may be ....??? 

I think the cost of making them plays a factor in this Market shortage. Mind you that the caost increase is as if you add 1-2 colors type thing.

Let us know if you find any.


----------



## T-BOT

badalou said:


> Lucy's back, Lucy's back.. I can imagine how many post were waiting for you.. Lou Welcome back... I know I missed you.


I missed you too Lou. 

And all that talk going on at our Production Board. You little Devil.  

thanks for the great job on the Vd's.


----------



## badalou

I placed a chart on my video page on my site


----------



## HeathenPeddler

Well, I got an answer on UK screened transfers. Revolution - Heat presses and Lyson HD Sublimation Inks, CIS Ink systems, Canon plotters, Graphtec plotters, Epson printers - do them. The guy tried to push me towards a cutter/ploter and heatpress instead of the plastisol transfers but they do do them, minimums are 25 pieces. Nice guy to talk to


----------



## suzieh

Try posting UK supplier or custom Plastisol transfers inquiry at screenprinters.net.
I know there's a UK sign making forum. There might be an area for screenprinters. 

Try the major ink supplier websites and see if they have customers in the UK that do custom transfers. Rutland and Union Ink come to mind.

There's a major tradeshow that I think takes place in Netherlands. You would probably find a vendor list there. Sorry, name of that show escapes me...starts with.

Susan 



HeathenPeddler said:


> I've done a search but came up with every thread mentioning plastisol - so can anyone recommend a supplier of plastisol transfers in the UK? I've googled it and only come up with promo companies that use them, not that supply them


----------



## T-BOT

.....Try *Target Transfers.com* in the UK.

or google "Custom Plastisol Transfers UK".  

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=GGLG,GGLG:2005-39,GGLG:en&q=custom+plastisol+transfers+uk


----------



## kilrkats

*Re: Plastisol*

Untitled Document I've toured their facility and it's outstanding!! Cliff is a very sharp individual and is always trying new procedures to better their product and make it easy for customers.


----------



## treadhead

> Let us know if you find any.


I've contacted a supplier of onsies (BULK ONESIE CASE PACK 144 PIECES) that have a special on a case (144) of onsies ranging in size from 0 months up to 12 months in 4 different colors (light blue, light pink, light yellow, and white). According to Zoe ([email protected]) they are not stretchy like the 1 x 1 rib onsies I currently have but more like a standard T-Shirt. She is sending out a sample so I will let ya'll know how they are.

And the price is great....$1.59 per onsie up to 10 cases and $1.09 if you buy more than 10 cases (that is alot of onsies!!! LOL).


----------



## T-BOT

treadhead said:


> Hey Folks...got a small issue I've been battling with my First Edition hot peel transfers.
> 
> I've attached an image of the transfer for reference.
> 
> I am following the recommended time (15 sec), temp (375 deg), pressure (med / high) settings (peeling immediately) but have an issue with small "pin holes" of ink not releasing from the paper, leaving 'pin holes" of white shirt showing through the dark navy image. It typically occurs in one place (no particular location) but I've had two "pin holes" in a couple.
> 
> I've done about 30 shirts now and have about 6 shirts where this has happened. One work around that seems to work is to rub the transfer before I remove the paper. It isn't exactly immediate but appears to leave more of the ink on the shirt and seems to work. If each transfer had several of these, it would probably be ok since they would look like "random" distant stars...
> 
> Any idea what I may be doing wrong?


 
That is a Strange Problem, Pin Holes. Never had that happen to any transfers I've ever tried. 

Can you post a picture of this Pin-Hole transfer you printed on the white shirt here on this thread ? i would like to see what it looks like. Never seen anything like what you have described. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## T-BOT

I must say this is a great Plastisol Transfer made by The Wildside.

I printed this Jumbo Size multi-color space/universe transfer on a RIB knit girly shirt for my friend. Sort of like All-Over-Printing almost. I just added my little initial at the bottom.....  no Im not a designer, the design is by The Wildside.


I pressed it for 6 seconds, Hot Peel....easy.


----------



## kilrkats

Wow. That's a plastisol transfer. That looks outstanding in the photo. What's the Wildside's website? Are they reasonably priced?


----------



## T-BOT

kilrkats said:


> Wow. That's a plastisol transfer. That looks outstanding in the photo. What's the Wildside's website? Are they reasonably priced?


The pricing is more or less like all good quality catalog transfer makers.
here is their site: The Wildside


----------



## kgates

Is it possible to use plastisol transfers without a heatpress, It will be a couple of weeks before I get it, and I was just wondering if I could do without it.


----------



## Jasonda

kgates said:


> Is it possible to use plastisol transfers without a heatpress, It will be a couple of weeks before I get it, and I was just wondering if I could do without it.


You _can_ apply them with a home iron, but it won't give you very consistent results and it will take a much longer time to make each shirt. Might be ok for testing purposes, but if you plan on selling the shirts you really do need the heat press.


----------



## kgates

Thanks Jasonda, U are truly a certified t-shirt junky, you've helped me more times than you know, preciate' it


----------



## Jasonda

kgates said:


> Thanks Jasonda, U are truly a certified t-shirt junky, you've helped me more times than you know, preciate' it


Glad I could help.


----------



## treadhead

> Can you post a picture of this Pin-Hole transfer you printed on the white shirt here on this thread ? i would like to see what it looks like. Never seen anything like what you have described.


Lucy,

I'm not ignoring your comment.....can't find my camera!!!  

Will post a pictur just as soon as it turns up!


----------



## T-BOT

treadhead said:


> Lucy,
> 
> I'm not ignoring your comment.....can't find my camera!!!
> 
> Will post a pictur just as soon as it turns up!


not a big deal, don't worrie about it.  

hey, anyone using plastisol transfers that come on a CLEAR release paper/sheet ?


----------



## badalou

I did a video for Spot98 plastisol transfers using an iron and they came out great. Ask Lucy about them. Lou


----------



## T-BOT

badalou said:


> I did a video for Spot98 plastisol transfers using an iron and they came out great. Ask Lucy about them. Lou


 
You sure did DO a Video using a home iron to apply a plastisol transfer. 

I guess it has to do with the type of transfers. 

NOT all are made to be applied with a home iron. 

To use a home iron, the transfers needs to be made in a specific way so that it works everytime. 

The great part about these types of transfers is that you can ALSO use a heat press if you want.  ....they work both ways.

But this is nothing new really. You can date it back to the 60's to the famous "Keep On Truckin' " (by crumb) transfer. They were sold packaged in t-shirt stores, you took it home and iron it yourself to your own shirts.

Even last month, a gazzilion of these were made for a Band that is selling their pre-printed band shirts and as an extra promo, they included a transfer so that their fans can add/customise the bands shirt how they want. 

This has worked out very good over the years. Cool promo idea.


----------



## T-BOT

here is an original "Keep On Truckin'" (by crumb) still in the package. With home iron Application Instructions.  

It's as Old as " Me and Mrs. Jones".... got love that song.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

no...no no...old school transfers as examples arent the standard of whats available today. I would let that old school terminology fade away and stop selling that ideaology.


----------



## T-BOT

MotoskinGraphix said:


> no...no no...old school transfers as examples arent the standard of whats available today. I would let that old school terminology fade away and stop selling that ideaology.


...but these types of transfers are available today. You just need to know where to look.

I don't think the ideaology will fade because there is lots of money and sales being made today.... who would ignore that.  

heck, the major brands make them and major retail chains sell them, along with a lot of promotional companies using them in various packaging/promo concepts..... I dont see them fading away any time soon.


----------



## hammered

And the old litho transfers are coming back like gangbusters since the whole 70/80s retro thing is going. Hell, I hated it when it was new but if the kids will pay top dollar to have an old concert Tee from my yesterday, Im all in.


----------



## badalou

I picked up a computer graphics magazine at a local book store and there was a graphic transfer in the package for people to place on a tee with a iron. So there is a lot of this type of stuff still around.


----------



## JonWye

> litho transfers


 ... What are litho transfers? I am just now learning about plastisol transfers.


----------



## T-BOT

JonWye said:


> ... What are litho transfers? I am just now learning about plastisol transfers.


Litho transfers are made via Off-Set Printing process, then a screen printed type base is printed on them.


----------



## JonWye

Were the Litho ones the Mall type ones I remember from childhood... pick the spiderman transfer and the blue t-shirt and you get a custom shirt right away?

Is there a benefit to doing Litho? and where can it be done?


----------



## jaysonwv

here is what you do. goto Pocono Mt. Screen Supply - Screen Printing Supplies, Screen Printing Equipment, and Screen Printing Frames and then call them and ask for brian. he will sell you EVERYTHING you need to do plastisol transfers for around $3,000.00 i am NOT affiliated with pocono screen but i looked into the transfers online and laughed at the prices and did some research. he also walked me through step by step and i was screening my own designs in 48 hours and i have never screen printed in my life! this is no joke! most helpful people there at pocono. everyone has this big fear of screen printing.... as did I. and just so you know. if you screen transfers the TOTAL PRICE, of burning a screen (chemicals to clean and then wash it), ink for one transfer and the transfer itself comes to a whooping..........ta daaaaa....3.5 CENTS! no lie. do the math....these people selling plastisol transfers for $2.00 each and also [overcharging] you for shipping......have it made.....hmm come to think of it...maybe i should start that service...haha...if you don't have $3,000 bucks to spend on equpitment, get a credit card with a max of 5 grand and charge it all. if you can make 3 grand to pay them back in 3 months your in the wrong business anyway...i'm jayson by the way and i'm very ipinionated and will tell the truth!


----------



## monkeylantern

> if you don't have $3,000 bucks to spend on equpitment, get a credit card with a max of 5 grand and charge it all.


Bad monkey!


----------



## jaysonwv

quote the rest too! if you can make that back in 3 months selling t shirts you in the wrong biz anyway...haha 

i guess it sounds bad, but 3Grand....no biggie....i'll let you borrow it for some slight interest haha J/k.....later


----------



## monkeylantern

Basing major business purchases on personal credit cards is not a good business move.


----------



## Solmu

jaysonwv said:


> everyone has this big fear of screen printing....


I wouldn't say everyone 



jaysonwv said:


> if you don't have $3,000 bucks to spend on equpitment, get a credit card with a max of 5 grand and charge it all.


It's a common way to start a successful business, but it's also a common way to ruin your life if you don't succeed. I don't know... maybe it's worth the risk, but I'm kind of with Nick. You don't really want to find you're in the wrong business with $3k-5k of credit card debt.

$3-5k of _debt_ is nothing - I do think bank loans, personal loans, etc. are a good idea - but if you're not very careful $3-5k of _credit card debt_ is a good way to set yourself on the path to destroy everything you have.


----------



## jaysonwv

if 3 grand will sink you, you should be on welfare. i'm sorry but i'm speaking truth. and you could always sell the equipment if you "can't make it in the t-shirt world" and reduce the huge sum of $3000 in half at least and then make minimum payments on the monsterous sume of $1,500. you guys are businessmen right? movers and shakers? the creative minds behind the zesty t shirts all over america and the world? come on folks.... if this kid needs 300 transfers for one job and subs them out and pays $2 each do the math....that's $600 right there he could put towards GOOD equipment! and his profits per shirt will rise also.... i'm usually one to condone a little bit of a risk, but this isn't even risk.


----------



## T-BOT

jaysonwv said:


> .....hmm come to think of it...maybe i should start that service...haha..!


 
the problem is that one needs to make transfers that DO NOT CRACK.  ...That's the hard part.


----------



## Solmu

jaysonwv said:


> if 3 grand will sink you, you should be on welfare.


I dare say some members *are* on welfare. Some people are trying to start a business because they're desperate for any extra income - they don't have a lot of disposable income to begin with. No doubt some of them are already laid down with $10k+ of credit card debt, which is why they need to do something to rise above it.

If you can't afford the equipment in the first place, how are you going to afford to pay off the interest? 18% compound interest is not the journey to a happy life.

There's a big difference between a sensible business loan, and loading up a personal credit card.


----------



## txmxikn

SO how well do yoyr transfers hold up? What equip. did your purchase?


----------



## jaysonwv

txmxikn
kodiak equip. and the transfers hold up just like regular screen printing. here's the trick....run the transfers through your conveyor/flash dryer FIRST before you screen them, then screen them, dry them, throw on the transfer powder if your going to store them. then when you want to use them. heat the shirt for about 5 sec. then heat press it....PERFECT RESULTS. i promise you. call pocono screen talk to brian. he's a life saver.


----------



## Jasonda

jaysonwv said:


> if you screen transfers the TOTAL PRICE, of burning a screen (chemicals to clean and then wash it), ink for one transfer and the transfer itself comes to a whooping..........ta daaaaa....3.5 CENTS! no lie. do the math....these people selling plastisol transfers for $2.00 each and also [overcharging] you for shipping......have it made....


A large portion of the cost for screenprinting transfers is going to be labor, not to mention overhead. Your 3.5 cent estimate doesn't seem to take that into account.


----------



## badalou

> these people selling plastisol transfers for $2.00 each and also [overcharging] you for shipping......have it made.....


I guess you don't check prices. it shows from your statement. The cost of 100 transfers from first edition for single color is 77 cents. My shipping runs about $10.00 so that brings it to 87 cents. I get them, I press them. No screens charges,no art work charges. No inks to mess with. I have clients that use more over a period of time. They call and say knock out 12 more. I have them ready as I know this client will use more over time. So I always order more which brings down my cost. 200 transfers cost .58 cents. I don't know who you used that is overcharging for shipping but I find First edition to be right on... And they are nice people too!


----------



## JonWye

And here is a odd Question... does anyone know how to remove plastisol trasfers. I buy a lot of performance shirts (high poly content) and theose makers usually have the plastisol tags behind the neck. My first bet is to cover them up with another transfer, but if it can be removed that would be better.


----------



## Mr.4ColorProcess

JonWye said:


> And here is a odd Question... does anyone know how to remove plastisol trasfers. I buy a lot of performance shirts (high poly content) and theose makers usually have the plastisol tags behind the neck. My first bet is to cover them up with another transfer, but if it can be removed that would be better.


Funny that you mention that. There's no way you can remove a plastisol transfer once it is transfered to your garment. It's on there till it comes off by its own. How about you purchase tagless t-shirts instead? I think Hanes offers a heavyweight shirt that's tagless.


----------



## Rodney

> How about you purchase tagless t-shirts instead? I think Hanes offers a heavyweight shirt that's tagless.


I think the Hanes "tagless" shirt actually has the same tag that he's talking about. The plastisol printed neckline tag/label.

They just mean tagless as in "not a woven stratchy tag". At least the Hanes Tagless that I've seen and used all have a screen printed tag instead of a woven tag.


----------



## Mr.4ColorProcess

Rodney said:


> I think the Hanes "tagless" shirt actually has the same tag that he's talking about. The plastisol printed neckline tag/label.
> 
> They just mean tagless as in "not a woven stratchy tag". At least the Hanes Tagless that I've seen and used all have a screen printed tag instead of a woven tag.


I don't think hanes transfers are screen printed, I believe they're made with UV inks on a UV transfer machine. Or it might be Fruit of the Loom I'm talking about. I'm not sure there's a screen used in that process. I could be horribly wrong, though. However, you're right about a transfer on there already. I guess I was thinking about something else.


----------



## T-BOT

Rodney said:


> I think the Hanes "tagless" shirt actually has the same tag that he's talking about. The plastisol printed neckline tag/label.
> 
> They just mean tagless as in "not a woven stratchy tag". At least the Hanes Tagless that I've seen and used all have a screen printed tag instead of a woven tag.


I think they are made using a different equip. set-up specifically for small fine printing. 

I don't think it's done via a 28x40 sheet, auto press screen transfer printing. 

...may be I'm wrong.


----------



## Rodney

It probably is printed in a different method, I just wanted to clarify that JonWye was talking about a printed tag and that the tagless shirts have a printed tag 



JohnWye said:


> I buy a lot of performance shirts (high poly content) and theose makers usually have the plastisol tags behind the neck. My first bet is to cover them up with another transfer, but if it can be removed that would be better


Some garment manufacturers like Anvil, Article1, Alstyle are going with a "tear away" tag since they know that many more people are relabeling them.

Hopefully the performance apparel/technical shirt manufacturers will start doing something similar.

If you're buying a large quantity, you may be able to have them relabeled at the factory by the manufacturer.


----------



## T-BOT

JonWye said:


> Were the Litho ones the Mall type ones I remember from childhood... pick the spiderman transfer and the blue t-shirt and you get a custom shirt right away?
> 
> Is there a benefit to doing Litho? and where can it be done?


yeah, those are the ones.

here is another thread with more info and photos on litho-transfers: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9434.html

...sorry it took me 24hrs to reply.


----------



## Solmu

Mr.4ColorProcess said:


> There's no way you can remove a plastisol transfer once it is transfered to your garment.


Not even with spot remover? (I don't really know just what it can and can't do) Obviously no good for large areas anyway.



Mr.4ColorProcess said:


> I think Hanes offers a heavyweight shirt that's tagless.


They're not performance shirts though.


----------



## JonWye

I contacted first-edition, got their samples and they are fantastic. That company knows what they are doing. And I told them about wanting to use a plastisol tag to cover up an existing tag. No prob they said, and the stype of plastisol transfer for this technique is called a Cold Peel Plastisol Transfer. Those are the only ones that can havea backing layer added to them.


----------



## JonWye

T-Bot, Thanks so much for the name of the process for the mall transfers I remember as a kid... been driving myself nuts trying to find it. Do you or anyone know any company that will do those? I have a few designs that require the Litho Process. It's too bad that Litho thread died early.


----------



## JonWye

It's 1:16 AM EST and I am filling my brain with tons of past info from the forum. Last Q of the night (or morn)... Has anyone used this company tdott.com to produce plastisol heat transfers?


----------



## Solmu

JonWye said:


> Has anyone used this company tdott.com to produce plastisol heat transfers?


If you scroll up you'll find a large number of the posts in this thread have been from that company. Several members have mentioned using them.


----------



## treadhead

treadhead said:


> She is sending out a sample so I will let ya'll know how they are.


I got the sample and it pressed nicely!! 

It still had a bit or stretch to it (more than a toddler t-shirt for example) but not nearly as much as a ribbed onsie.

So..I guess I'll give them a try!!!


----------



## LadyFingers

Howard Sports Wear Home


----------



## T-BOT

JonWye said:


> I told them about wanting to use a plastisol tag to cover up an existing tag.


You know Jonathon, another alternative to cover pre-printed small tags on the shirts and due to the very small fine text print on the new tags, you can get the new transfer tags made via Printed/cut vinyl. These allow extremely fine text print where standard plastisol transfers may not (very fine print text). 

something to consider when fine text is involved in re-labelling over existing labels printed on garments.


----------



## JonWye

That is a bomber idea! It won't work for my main tag as it is graphical in nature, but it could be the solution I was looking for with regard to sizing alternatives. ie, i could use the cut vinyl for the size variations and care instruction, which change for each shirt.


----------



## T-BOT

JonWye said:


> That is a bomber idea! It won't work for my main tag as it is graphical in nature, but it could be the solution I was looking for with regard to sizing alternatives. ie, i could use the cut vinyl for the size variations and care instruction, which change for each shirt.


wait Jonathan, with the Print/cut vinyl, the vinyl can be printed in full color (fine graphics etc..) on white or clear vinyl.....and it comes cut around the graphic.  

as for content/size labels with fine text, there are companies that make these specifically (du-no who off hand), they are sort of like plastisol transfers but I think their set-up for such are different. There are also Nylon type transfers that are used for garment printed labels...sort of like the ones you see on plastic bottles.

I know I've read about these labels here on the board somewhere.....


Basically with plastisol garment labels, you need a white base and the text on top of that (in black for example), but the size of the text can't be too fine because the transfer paper will shrink some and the inks will expand a little with opaque transfers. So, there is a slight risk that the fine small text will look blury after you heat press the label.....when the text is very tiny and fine.

btw. There are small size stickers you can buy for really cheap $ that you can use to size your garments, also.


----------



## JonWye

OK, now I hear you cluckin big chicken! Your idea is a print onto vinyl that is then cutout out with a machine? I imagine this would be a DIY style Lithographic transfer solution as well? And are there any issues with the ink coming off of the vinyl?

As far as shrinking of text and such for small print, that I am not worried about as my logo is basically a red rectangle with a yellow signature (as seen on my site). I wouldn't be adding the text or sizing to it. I am basically trying to create a basic tag that will work with all my shirts.

Please let me know if you find out about the company that does the sizing and care instruction tags you mentioned.


----------



## T-BOT

Actually, I'm a small chikee.  

I think a member here " Josh " know more about the printed/cut vinyl.


----------



## Rodney

JonWye said:


> That is a bomber idea! It won't work for my main tag as it is graphical in nature, but it could be the solution I was looking for with regard to sizing alternatives. ie, i could use the cut vinyl for the size variations and care instruction, which change for each shirt.


Check out this post for info on brand/size tags done with a print/cut system:
Heat Press Yourself by: Josh Ellsworth


----------



## Buechee

I have been looking for a good plastisol maker, but I really don't know what to look for. 

What is good and what is bad?


----------



## T-BOT

Buechee said:


> I have been looking for a good plastisol maker, but I really don't know what to look for.
> 
> What is good and what is bad?


 
1. Quick and EASY to apply.

2. They should Print on ALL fabric colors.
 
3. The Ink should NOT rub OFF when you Use your thumb and gently try to scratch off the ink after you print it on the shirt.

4. They should NOT CRACK when you stretch them a Little (a lot is better).

5. The Ink colors should not Fade after 10 washers. 

5/5 is a good transfer.


----------



## Rodney

Buechee said:


> I have been looking for a good plastisol maker, but I really don't know what to look for.
> 
> What is good and what is bad?


Check out this post and see if it helps:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


----------



## JonWye

I am reporting from beyond time!!!!

Ok, I have called a bunch of companies about plastisol and plastisol like transfers and here is my brief report. I ask that people please chime in if they have had experiences contrary to mine. I am especially concerned with why I am having so much trouble with First Edition when it gets such good reports on this forum

First Edition:
Pros: 
Awesome informational booklet with tons of samples. 
Great Pricing
Great variety.
Puff transfers are awesome and easy

Cons:
Every single hot split transfer I try doesn’t transfer completely. I have numerous t-shirts loaded all over with hot splits transferred at many varying times, pressures, and hold times.

F&M Expressions:
Pros:
Awesome customer service
Entire image comes off of transfer sheet with little effort
Unlimited colors.

Cons:
Been having trouble attempting to cold peel their lithos, but that could be my inexperience with lithos and cold peel. 

Howard Sportswear:
Pros: 
Amazing super stretch plastisol transfers
All transfers can off fast and completely

Cons:
Pricing is a bit extreme… seems way high. I will call and ask more about this.

Imprintables.com:
Pros:
Awesome customer service
Can do litho like transfers a lot cheaper and one at a time.
Easier to apply than real cold peel lithos

Cons: 
Haven’t found one yet.


----------



## sassym3

Hi there,

Can you please tell me how to get in touch with Image Setters si I can get a sample? Thanks,
Melyssa


----------



## Rodney

sassym3 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please tell me how to get in touch with Image Setters si I can get a sample? Thanks,
> Melyssa


Read this post here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


----------



## Dannyboy

Whew! I finally got to the end of this post!.... for now...
Lucy and Lou, both of you were BIG help, answered many of my questions and even answered questions I did not know I had.
Thank you! Please keep up the great posting.


----------



## guest5779

JonWye said:


> I am reporting from beyond time!!!!
> 
> Ok, I have called a bunch of companies about plastisol and plastisol like transfers and here is my brief report. I ask that people please chime in if they have had experiences contrary to mine. I am especially concerned with why I am having so much trouble with First Edition when it gets such good reports on this forum
> 
> First Edition:
> Pros:
> Awesome informational booklet with tons of samples.
> Great Pricing
> Great variety.
> Puff transfers are awesome and easy
> 
> Cons:
> Every single hot split transfer I try doesn’t transfer completely. I have numerous t-shirts loaded all over with hot splits transferred at many varying times, pressures, and hold times.
> 
> F&M Expressions:
> Pros:
> Awesome customer service
> Entire image comes off of transfer sheet with little effort
> Unlimited colors.
> 
> Cons:
> Been having trouble attempting to cold peel their lithos, but that could be my inexperience with lithos and cold peel.


My experiences echo this exactly. I love First Editions customer service (especially Janet), but I haven't had any luck.


----------



## JonWye

> F&M Expressions:
> Pros:
> Awesome customer service
> Entire image comes off of transfer sheet with little effort
> Unlimited colors.
> 
> Cons:
> Been having trouble attempting to cold peel their lithos, but that could be my inexperience with lithos and cold peel.


I have an update on the "Cons" section for the Lithos from F & M. Apparently Lithos like these have a shoort life and shouldn't be stored for more than 6 months. The samples I got were a few years old. I was tolkd their production manager cringed when he was told that the Disney Princess samples from a few years ago were sent out as customer samples.

I should be receiving some fresh samples in the mail soon and will give a new report on their Lithos. 

I also Just ordered F&M's new Freedom transfers, which they brand as 3 to 300 colors. I ordered their largest sheet, 12.75" by 19" and loaded the crap out of that thing with as many designs as I had. The cost was $2.50 each for 144. Total was approx $360. My designs might be a tiny big smaller than most but I got 5 new t-shirt deisgns on that Gang sheet. Which means, total cost of each new design is 50 cents. That's not just HOT, that's Paris Hilton "hot", but not quite Keven Federline Hot.


----------



## T-BOT

JonWye said:


> I should be receiving some fresh samples in the mail soon and will give a new report on their Lithos.
> 
> I also Just ordered F&M's new Freedom transfers.


are the Litho-Transfers Glossy or Mate finish ?...or some of both ?


----------



## JonWye

Glossy Finish. I don't know if they do a matt finish. For that I would use their Freedom Process.

Hey T-bot... for spot98 do litho?


----------



## T-BOT

JonWye said:


> Glossy Finish. I don't know if they do a matt finish. For that I would use their Freedom Process.
> 
> Hey T-bot... for spot98 do litho?


I'm begining to think that a better choice for litho-replicas may be bubble jet printing on material rolls, leave a white border and cut around it. I think that's the way of the future as the jet inks get more and more durable.

No/Yes, we have our OFF-Set printer fellow that prints the lithograph, then we finish it with the screen print plastisol. 

here is what a 4-Color process plastisol transfer looks like for printing on all colors t-shirts, set at 375F, 3-6 sec. hot-peel. It's a Multi-color with blends/shading....just to give the comparison idea of 4-clr-process and litho or bubble jet litho replica transfers.....sorry if you know the difference already.


----------



## modestmama

can i ask a question??? why doesn't image setters have a website? does that make anyone else a little uneasy about working with them? do they even have an email address? if not i don't even understand how i would send them my artwork files. i heard they do stuff for disney. am i wrong to think that this means their transfers must be really good quality? i mean...you would think if a huge company like disney uses them. also....i know there was a list of screen print companies that did transfers, i lost the link. anyone got it? thanks!


----------



## modestmama

by the way lucy, i am loving your pictures! it's great to see real examples. now...with your pictures that were being stretched....you said it had glue/adhesive on it? sorry i don't remember exactly, it took a long time to get to the last page. what is it called, and does every screen pinter offer it? is it on a certain type transfer paper?


----------



## T-BOT

modestmama said:


> by the way lucy, i am loving your pictures! it's great to see real examples. now...with your pictures that were being stretched....you said it had glue/adhesive on it? sorry i don't remember exactly, it took a long time to get to the last page. what is it called, and does every screen pinter offer it? is it on a certain type transfer paper?


thanks meg, 

yeah, I find that pictures help.

they are called SuperStretch plastisol Heat Transfers.

I assume other screen printers like Airwaves, Impulse, The Wildside and such can make this type of transfer....they may have their own name for them.

Yes, it's on a special release paper that allows the Transfers design to print as a Hot Peel or Cold Peel...whatever way you prefer.

All major fashion brands use this quality type transfer.

We also do a similar transfer called Spotpro (as in Lou's VD), the end result is about the same but for 110-120% stretch only ( I think, cant remember the exact %).

These transfers are made for CUSTOM orders mainly and the Ink formulation/screens and process differ depending on the clients artwork and end result required.

Also, They are not usually available as stock catalog transfers.

A good alternative for this transfer type when printing only 1 color and a few units, is using thermoflex vinyl. 


...long answer. woopps!


----------



## Dannyboy

modestmama said:


> by the way lucy, i am loving your pictures! it's great to see real examples. now...with your pictures that were being stretched....you said it had glue/adhesive on it? sorry i don't remember exactly, it took a long time to get to the last page. what is it called, and does every screen pinter offer it? is it on a certain type transfer paper?


Howard Graphics offers "Ultra Stretch- Extreme stretch additive. Stretch of ink(s) exceeds the stretchability of any garment."
They also offer "Howard Super Hold- Highly agressive Adhesive"


----------



## Mr.4ColorProcess

modestmama said:


> can i ask a question??? why doesn't image setters have a website? does that make anyone else a little uneasy about working with them? do they even have an email address? if not i don't even understand how i would send them my artwork files. i heard they do stuff for disney. am i wrong to think that this means their transfers must be really good quality? i mean...you would think if a huge company like disney uses them. also....i know there was a list of screen print companies that did transfers, i lost the link. anyone got it? thanks!


I've been hearing a lot about a website lately. You're not the only one wondering why we don't have one. We just don't. But we will shortly, that's for sure. Rodney mentioned this to me as well. It's nice to hear concerned customers.


----------



## T-BOT

Dannyboy said:


> Howard Graphics offers "Ultra Stretch- Extreme stretch additive. *Stretch of ink(s) exceeds the stretchability of any garment*."


wow!!! do you have a picture of that ?

I have never seen a plastisol transfer stretch more than any garment.


----------



## JonWye

I must say the Howard super stretchy transfers were SUPER STRETCHY... but their pricing was way high. I still have to call and ask about pricing over the phone, but from their price sheet it seems high. 

T-Bot, do your super stretch transfer work on the back of women's undies. I have been doing dye sub for undies but I have a few deisgns that might benefit more from transfers


----------



## modestmama

T-BOT said:


> thanks meg,
> 
> yeah, I find that pictures help.
> 
> they are called SuperStretch plastisol Heat Transfers.
> 
> I assume other screen printers like Airwaves, Impulse, The Wildside and such can make this type of transfer....they may have their own name for them.
> 
> Yes, it's on a special release paper that allows the Transfers design to print as a Hot Peel or Cold Peel...whatever way you prefer.
> 
> All major fashion brands use this quality type transfer.
> 
> We also do a similar transfer called Spotpro (as in Lou's VD), the end result is about the same but for 110-120% stretch only ( I think, cant remember the exact %).
> 
> These transfers are made for CUSTOM orders mainly and the Ink formulation/screens and process differ depending on the clients artwork and end result required.
> 
> Also, They are not usually available as stock catalog transfers.
> 
> A good alternative for this transfer type when printing only 1 color and a few units, is using thermoflex vinyl.
> 
> 
> ...long answer. woopps!


 
thats good then, becuase i have no interest in stock transfers. all my designs i have made myself, i am trying to have a brand name with original designs. and most are one color. i am doing baby clothes. do you think it would still be good to have the stretch? i guess it would be for the hats, because they will be stretched over the baby's head.


----------



## modestmama

Mr.4ColorProcess said:


> I've been hearing a lot about a website lately. You're not the only one wondering why we don't have one. We just don't. But we will shortly, that's for sure. Rodney mentioned this to me as well. It's nice to hear concerned customers.


 
so DO you make stuff for disney?


----------



## T-BOT

JonWye said:


> T-Bot, do your super stretch transfer work on the back of women's undies.


yes, they work well on rib knits and cotton/spandex.

It depends on the artwork too... a better choice for small prints would be the SpotPro hot or cold peel...whatever you prefer, they to endure the stretch but not as much as the superstretch...fine for panties I find. 

You can achieve more detail with this type of transfer (spotpro) because it's not as high density as the Superstretch transfers. 


just try the superstretch samples we sent you on the panties. Or have a look at Lou Robins Video on this board...du-no the Link...sorry.

btw. the girls tell me you have a twin in Lisbon.  



:::::: all booked up till Aug.


----------



## T-BOT

modestmama said:


> thats good then, becuase i have no interest in stock transfers. all my designs i have made myself, i am trying to have a brand name with original designs. and most are one color. i am doing baby clothes. do you think it would still be good to have the stretch? i guess it would be for the hats, because they will be stretched over the baby's head.


 
Hi Meg,

I don't think you will need the SuperStretch in this case.

I think the SpotPro type transfer will be fine. It also has a stretch element that would work on stretchy fabric hats. 

Of couse it really depends on the Hat fabric type. If the fabric is thick and un-even for example, the transfer density may need to increase as far as the superstretch transfers. The artwork also plays a part how the transfer is made to achieve good finished results.

...idea! 

for one color designs, perhaps even use deco-materials like vinyls, flock etc.


----------



## Dannyboy

T-BOT said:


> wow!!! do you have a picture of that ?
> 
> I have never seen a plastisol transfer stretch more than any garment.


I took that word for word from their catalog! Made me think too...


----------



## T-BOT

Dannyboy said:


> I took that word for word from their catalog! Made me think too...


 
 ...funny, 


no sweat Dan. 


I know what you and Howard meant to say...but made me think too.


----------



## modestmama

T-BOT said:


> Hi Meg,
> 
> I don't think you will need the SuperStretch in this case.
> 
> I think the SpotPro type transfer will be fine. It also has a stretch element that would work on stretchy fabric hats.
> 
> Of couse it really depends on the Hat fabric type. If the fabric is thick and un-even for example, the transfer density may need to increase as far as the superstretch transfers. The artwork also plays a part how the transfer is made to achieve good finished results.
> 
> ...idea!
> 
> for one color designs, perhaps even use deco-materials like vinyls, flock etc.


i know what you mean about the fabric type....no, it's not thick and ribbed like a typical tobogan...it's just a cotton stretch material. well i chose not to get the whole printer, CIS, and cutter when i found out about plastisol.....so i wouldn't be able to do vinyls...would i? i don't kow too much about them. i'm assuming i would need a vinyl cutter right? but then you don't print on vinyl either. or do you? like i said, i don't know a whole lot about vinyl. like is it too thick to run through a standard printer? and i haven't even heard of flock. whats that?


----------



## badalou

To see any of my video's including the stretch from Spot 98 (Lucy's company) just go to youtube and type "badalou" all my video's will come up.


----------



## JonWye

T-BOT said:


> btw. the girls tell me you have a twin in Lisbon.
> 
> 
> 
> :::::: all booked up till Aug.


Lucy, i take it you ahve someone you a doing some transfers for that is attempting to do thr same thing?


----------



## T-BOT

modestmama said:


> i know what you mean about the fabric type....no, it's not thick and ribbed like a typical tobogan...it's just a cotton stretch material.


hi meg,

I think the spotPro type transfer would be fine. 


do have a look at Lou's (Badalou) Videos, it shows the application on both: Superstretch and spotPro transfers. 



badalou said:


> To see any of my video's including the stretch from Spot 98 (Lucy's company) just go to youtube and type "badalou" all my video's will come up.


----------



## modestmama

Lucy - what is the difference between the spot pro and the hot peel super regular? also, i'm not exactly clear on minimums for plastisol transfers. for example, when it says 15 sheet minimum, does that mean i can have as many designs (1 color) in as many sizes i want to fill up those 15 sheets, or does it mean, 15 sheets for each design?


----------



## T-BOT

hi meg,

spotpro can be printed as a hot or cold peel on stretch knits (with limited stretch 110-120%) I think.

super regular is hot peel only for tight jersey knits with no stretch.

Both prnt on all fabric colors. Of couse if printing light colors on dark shirts a white base (additional color) most of the time is required.

yes, per sheet price usually means all the designs you can fit on a sheets. Then you order X Amount of sheets...all with the same designs/colors exactly. 

...hope I answered it.


----------



## modestmama

T-BOT said:


> hi meg,
> 
> spotpro can be printed as a hot or cold peel on stretch knits (with limited stretch 110-120%) I think.
> 
> super regular is hot peel only for tight jersey knits with no stretch.
> 
> Both prnt on all fabric colors. Of couse if printing light colors on dark shirts a white base (additional color) most of the time is required.
> 
> yes, per sheet price usually means all the designs you can fit on a sheets. Then you order X Amount of sheets...all with the same designs/colors exactly.
> 
> ...hope I answered it.


well you sort of answered it. i think. so if i have a design that i need in 3 sizes, i would have to order the minimum for each size, even if it is the same design? i was also told that if a screen printer told you you needed a white base for dark shirts that it was BS, and you did not need it. whats up with that? do i need it or not? as a matter of fact, a few people have told me that. can someone clarify?


----------



## Jasonda

modestmama said:


> i was also told that if a screen printer told you you needed a white base for dark shirts that it was BS, and you did not need it. whats up with that? do i need it or not?


It's not BS. It will depend on the design and the color of the shirt, but there are many times when they will need to do a white underbase to make sure the print looks the way you want it to.

If you can post a sample of the design you want printed, some of the printers here might be able to tell you if it will need an underbase or not.


----------



## T-BOT

modestmama said:


> i was also told that if a screen printer told you you needed a white base for dark shirts that it was BS, and you did not need it. whats up with that? do i need it or not? as a matter of fact, a few people have told me that. can someone clarify?


 lol...thats funny the BS part.


well, for example, if you want to print 1 color WHITE on black shirts. The White Ink layer would need to be thick enough to make it super-opaque..... but it is not necessary if your end result does not require such. 

So with light colors, the norm is just to use a WHITE base since you are doing colors anyway....but it really depends on the design. Most will already have WHITE in it...so loss there.  

this is where designing for t-shirts and such plays a part and goes hand and hand with the production end/cost etc.

When designing for t-shirts (black), it's a good idea to think in 2 color concept minimum, with pastels and so on. One color being white.


Also, quantity plays a part. Because of the automatic-presses and what they can do.


----------



## modestmama

Yeah, what you are saying about the base seems to make sense....I'm not sure why people have told me that. Does every company have the base coat option? I am doing black and red clothes.....my designs are all one color, black red or white. Would I need it for all of them? Well except the white pieces. But for black or white on red, and for red or white on black. Would I need it for those combinations? And if I have one design in three different sizes....I would order the minimum for each size, even though it's the same design?


----------



## T-BOT

it can be done in different ways.

if you are printing red on black jesey knit shirts, a thick red alone would do it, no need for white base. 

Made some Karate class shirts just like that.

if you have 3 designs in different sizes and they are all in WHITE, BLACK and RED colors, I would just gang up all the designs on a sheet, run X amount of sheets in WHITE, than do a color change (about $10-$20 extra per color change) to RED and again to BLACK. The color changes work out less $ than doing seperated jobs.

Ask the transfer maker to use thick INK screens.

This is one option.

But, it really depends on the finished look/feel you need.


The best way is to contact transfer makers, get some samples to help you decide.
This I recommend always.


----------



## modestmama

T-BOT said:


> it can be done in different ways.
> 
> if you are printing red on black jesey knit shirts, a thick red alone would do it, no need for white base.
> 
> Made some Karate class shirts just like that.
> 
> if you have 3 designs in different sizes and they are all in WHITE, BLACK and RED colors, I would just gang up all the designs on a sheet, run X amount of sheets in WHITE, than do a color change (about $10-$20 extra per color change) to RED and again to BLACK. The color changes work out less $ than doing seperated jobs.
> 
> Ask the transfer maker to use thick INK screens.
> 
> This is one option.
> 
> But, it really depends on the finished look/feel you need.
> 
> 
> The best way is to contact transfer makers, get some samples to help you decide.
> This I recommend always.


yeah, i already talked to first-editions. i think i got everything straitened out. thanks for the tip on ganging---i was going to gang them already, but was going to do all one size on the same sheet. it never occured to me that i could put any size on the same sheet. duh! so thanks for the tip. i'm definitly going to hit you up for that super stretch stuff for future products! 

BTW, is anyone entering that t shirt design contest? I'm thinking about it. Sort of have a pretty cool design in mind.


----------



## Solmu

modestmama said:


> BTW, is anyone entering that t shirt design contest? I'm thinking about it. Sort of have a pretty cool design in mind.


Rodney has received a couple of entries, and other members have mentioned they're working on their entries. If you have an idea you should definitely submit something


----------



## modestmama

Solmu said:


> Rodney has received a couple of entries, and other members have mentioned they're working on their entries. If you have an idea you should definitely submit something


 
do people vote on it, or do the people that run the forums pick it? i'm sure it says this somewhere but i'm too lazy to go look for it.


----------



## modestmama

ok ok....i found it. that would have been really lazy of me, becuase the rules were right on the main page. it does get voted on by members, for anyone who wanted to know.


----------



## Rodney

modestmama said:


> ok ok....i found it. that would have been really lazy of me, becuase the rules were right on the main page. it does get voted on by members, for anyone who wanted to know.


Yep, once all the entries are received, the forum members will vote on which one they like the best


----------



## modestmama

well, i did some sample presses with plastisol samples from First edition. i did about 25 samples, most of them i did two at a time at a certain pressure temp time combination. i was using my digital knight small label press. so far i have only done the double print hot split, and my magic combination was 360 degrees, 8 seconds hold time, and medium pressure. i tried a bunch of different combinations, and this was the only one that came out perfect, nice and opaque (i was doing a black t shirt) and none of the other combinations really even came close to coming out right. i thought i was doing it wrong, becuase it looked like there was lots of ink left on the paper, but with hot splits all the ink is not supposed to come off. cold peels it is supposed to come off. i have washed and dried (in the dryer) the shirt about 6 times, and so far none of the samples i did, even the ones that didn't come out right, have faded, bled, peeled or cracked. i plan on doing 30 washes and dries. i have only washed in cold water, and dried on medium. i think i dried on high a few times though. i pretty much knew i was going to go with first editions but this pretty much sealed the deal. i am only going to be using the double print hot splits, and the regular hot splits, so the only other samples i'm going to do are the regular hot splits, although i might try out some glitter ones for fun. btw, first edition sent me a HUGE binder full of information and samples of every kind. lots of them. i was very impressed. american eagle's sample pack could not compare, and their minimums are high anyway. so first editions it is!! i am happy to have chosen my transfer company!! now things can really get crackin! i hope this helps someone!!


----------



## jshade

Does anyone know where i should get my plastisol transfers if im in the Chicago area?


----------



## modestmama

jshade said:


> Does anyone know where i should get my plastisol transfers if im in the Chicago area?


i guess i would look up transfers, or screen printing in your yellow pages...or type into yahoo yellow pages. you can also just order them from a website. you can type in the name of the company in a search here on the forums, and see what people have said about them. otherwise, i don't know much about chicago! sorry!


----------



## jshade

-Thanks modestmama. If i order my plastisol transfers from a website, does it cost more for them to send them to me or does it just take longer?


----------



## modestmama

jshade said:


> -Thanks modestmama. If i order my plastisol transfers from a website, does it cost more for them to send them to me or does it just take longer?


You just have to pay shipping, which shouldn't be too much, it's only paper with ink on it, and depending how far away yopu are, is how long it would take to get to you. I think you'd probably get it a few days after they ship it. I really like First editions, you probably read my review above, and they have the lowest minimum, if thats a concern. There are in arkansas I think? their website is Untitled Document. I think they send the best sample pack too. Did you have any luck looking in the yellow pages?

I think there's a good list of companies for plastisol transfers in the beginning on this thread that badalou posted.


----------



## jshade

I think iv found some place that i might get a quote from. Ill make sure i check out that list that baduala posted, thanks. Your info has been helpfull!


----------



## ktgonzales

anyone know where I can get major league baseball plastisol transfers. I know you need a license. looking for someone that has the license and can produce the transfers. If not, anyone know how you go about getting a license to do this.


----------



## Twinge

You might check with some of the major stock transfer distributors, like ProWorld or AirWaves.


----------



## Rodney

> If not, anyone know how you go about getting a license to do this.


I think you need to contact the major sports leagues legal departments for licensing info.


----------



## transferguru

I've used Transfer Express mostly. They have really easy to use plastisol transfers. Ask for a sample it won't hurt. Check out the website too. transferexpress.com


----------



## Dannyboy

jshade said:


> I think iv found some place that i might get a quote from. Ill make sure i check out that list that baduala posted, thanks. Your info has been helpfull!


 
Howard is in the north west suburbs, Elgin to be exact. Kinda pricey IMHO.
Howard Sportswear Graphics | welcome


----------



## mizi117

anyone have the picture of plastisol because i hav no idea what plastisol it is..


----------



## badalou

welcome. Plastisol is an ink that is used in screen printing. When I need screen printing I order plastisol transfers from one of my vendors. They screen print a release paper just like they were going to do the shirts. Then they ship to me and I press on the shirt and remove the prelease paper and walla.. I have screen printed my shirts with out the mess of making screens or working with the ink directly.


----------



## htt117

I don't have access to a vinyl cutter, so I use Plastisol transfers primarily from Transfer Express to put names and numbers on team jerseys. This has worked fine except on 100% polyester soccer jerseys. I have a set of 22 Nike 100% polyester jerseys to do (read expensive to replace if messed up) 

Transfer Express instructions are 340 deg F for 8 sec. or 365 deg F for 4 sec. at med to firm pressure. We use a teflon cover sheet.

The Nike shirts have an insert saying applied temperature less than 150 deg C. or 302 deg F. Pressure and time according to transfer manufacturer.

What experience does the group have with Nike or similar polyester shirts and plastisol transfers?

Also, the instructions from Nike say "For white or light colored transfers, a silver or carbon backing is mandatory if used on colored fabrics. Some of my jerseys are green. I have never used a silver or carbon backing with a transfer. Any idea what this means?

Jim


----------



## badalou

Longest thread.. Wow this thread sure got big. I started it June 16th of last year.. However it is now in 2nd place. Who would have thought.. Just shows how people are really interested in Plastisol transfers.


----------



## rosiepower

*Re: Plastisol*

Ok I'm new at this and just trying to follow what you say. So are you printing your own t-shirt transfers with this special paper and ink on your computer printer? Is what you describe the same as Plastisol? I need something to print on cotton t-shirts of light colors. I was told the reqular t-shirt transfer wouldn't work on colored shirts but I'm hoping this may be a different and better solution? What kind of press do you transfer these with? How much does that cost? Any additional information would be appreciated. 
Kelly


----------



## htt117

I'm not the resident Plastisol expert, but we use them a lot in our shop. Plastisol describes the ink that is screen printed onto a release paper backing. This is done by outside companies. You can find a list of them by searching the forum. We primarily use Transfer Express because of their hugh clip art library.

Big advantage for the Plastisol transfers is you don't have to spend any money buying equipment, BUT they are more expensive than prints produced in house, there are art charges and minimum quantity requirements and it takes several days to get custom work done. We still use them for many things.

To print someting in your own shop to transfer there are several options. We are currently using two processes routinely.

1. An Epson C88 printer with a bulk ink system added after market. We use MagicMix pigmented inks from TLM. Paper for white or light colored shirts is Everlast from Coastal Business or TransferJetII. There are other sources for these also. We also do dark garment tansfers using a dark transfer paper/vinyl backing combination.

2. An Okidata C5500n laser printer with Duracotton HT paper for light colored shirt transfers.

The laser is easy to use and gives excellent results. The inkjet is more difficult to set-up and keep running smoothly, but it transfers at a lower temperature and does a good job for some colors that are harder to get right on the laser.

Look around on the forum, you will find a lot of information already posted.

Jim


----------



## rosiepower

Thank you for this information. I'm still a little fuzzy though so with the Plastisol you must order these from someone you don't print them up yourself right? Then what kind of machine do you need to tranfer them?

Kelly


----------



## htt117

The transfers are applied using a heated platen press, generally called a heat press. Prices vary, but a new machine will run about $1,000. Used equipment is sometimes available. We have a 16 by 16 inch Phoenix Phire press. Check out Imprintables Warehouse to get a representative solution. Contact there is Josh.

Jim


----------



## rosiepower

Thanks I'll check them out


----------



## rosiepower

I'm trying to decide which way to go plastisol transfers or screen printing for my organic yoga t-shirt business. If I do the transfer in the way that should leave it soft as possible do you think the plastisol transfers would work for this application? I doubt my target audience who is into environmentally friendly things etc. wants something that is going to look shiny and plastic like. I'm just not sure how close I can get to a screenprint like effect with these transfers. I am very attracted to the idea of being able to produce these as needed and use more colors at a cheaper price than screen printing. But I'm just starting out and need some guidance.

Any thoughts?

Kelly


----------



## Don

Hi Kelly,
I have done direct to garment screen printing and also screen printed my own Plastisol transfers and in my opinion, the hot peel transfers, have a softer hand(feel) than the direct screen printed ones unless the screen printed shirts are done with water based inks. The Plastisol transfers when done right will last just as long and look just as good as direct screen printed ones too. 

I finally stopped all screen printing due to a quad by-pass. I now only do the digital transfers and have done almost 14,500 with no problems other than my own personal mistakes. HOWEVER, as mentioned in yours and the other previous posts, they won't work on dark colors.

Badlou, you really did create a monster. LOL. Have a BLESSED day.

God Bless You
Don


----------



## htt117

I agree that the heat transfers can give reults that feel as good as direct screen printing. It has not been my experience that they are less expensive. I have generally paid a premium for the professionally printed Plastisol transfer. Some of this is made up by being able to do short run or single shirts at a higher mark-up. Some of it allows orders where each new addition to a customer group can get a shirt immediately without having to wait for a large group order. Screen printing is cost prohibitive for the very small runs. You have to be good with pricing to make this work, but it is practical.

Jim


----------



## badalou

Don said:


> Hi Kelly,
> I have done direct to garment screen printing and also screen printed my own Plastisol transfers and in my opinion, the hot peel transfers, have a softer hand(feel) than the direct screen printed ones unless the screen printed shirts are done with water based inks. The Plastisol transfers when done right will last just as long and look just as good as direct screen printed ones too.
> 
> I finally stopped all screen printing due to a quad by-pass. I now only do the digital transfers and have done almost 14,500 with no problems other than my own personal mistakes. HOWEVER, as mentioned in yours and the other previous posts, they won't work on dark colors.
> 
> Badlou, you really did create a monster. LOL. Have a BLESSED day.
> 
> God Bless You
> Don


Don, I did not creat it.. I just fed it. It has By the way it is not badlou it is badalou.. My grandson calls me bada and of course my name is Lou


----------



## rosiepower

Thank you for the information it was very helpful! Now I just need to find someone in my area that will let me use their heat press so I can try out the plastisol first hand. I like the idea of having a bunch of transfers at the ready and just being able to make up the shirts as needed. I'm doing a bunch of designs and this would really help with inventory. 
Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Don

Jim, I agree 100%. IF your custom image has 6 or 7 colors in it, the transfers are going to be very expensive unless you buy a LOT of them. The most colors I did when I screen printed my own were 3. Mostly for sports they were one color and that came in handy when, as mentioned before, they had some new players join and needed "just a few more shirts".

BADALOU - I love it. Taking what the Grandkids call you and adding to it. I have one GREAT Grandson and I do know why they are titled "Grand" & Great". LOL. He's an 18 month old pistol.

Kelly, not sure if I'm close enough to help but I'm located in Mineral Wells, Texas. About 50 miles west of Fort Worth. If you want to hop over here, your welcome to use my heat press. I'm probably just a hop, skip & a jump from you.  Have a BLESSED weekend.

God Bless You
Don


----------



## tbrown68

We just did a run of 36 plastisol from Silver Mountain. Rough at first BUT we found out that we don't rub and peel IMMEDIATELY right on the press while hot. Those shirts are BEAUTIFUL and easy to do.


----------



## rosiepower

*Re: Plastisol Transfers How they feel, do they make you sweat?*

Someone just told me that the ink is so thick that you really sweat where the transfer is. Can anyone tell me if this is true? I was just about to buy some based upon what everyone has told me but now I'm having second thoughts since I'm doing baby and work out shirts so the sweat thing would be a big problem for me. Can anyone tell me what you think?

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## tbrown68

*Re: Plastisol Transfers How they feel, do they make you sweat?*

I have fireman wearing these shirts and have not had any complaints and we did a run earlier but from a different company then SMG. But ink about the same weight.


----------



## ongiedarling

Hey guys, 
I am new to all of this and researching the biz...what is the difference between plastisol transfers and sublimation? How does the quality and durability, not to mention the production cost compare? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## htt117

For some customers, this can be a big deal. If you have a very desne print, you can almost seal the shirt surface. It is not completely sealed like a vinly transfer. You can see this by putting some water on one side of the transfer. It will soak into the shirt. On a urethane or vinyl film transfer, the water will bead up. I would not be too worried for most plastisol transfers.

Jim


----------



## 5thstreet

*Re: Plastisol*



Mr.4ColorProcess said:


> Plastisol transfers are the best kind of transfers. You're heading in the right direction, that's for sure.


Why are plastisol transfers the best? Also, I've been searching for a clear definition of heat transfer vs. screen printing. Is it the same ink but people use heat transfers for smaller jobs? Better pricing? I know a customer is going to ask me this question and I'm not sure how to answer. I only have a heat transfer machine - therefore, what kind of market am I looking at?

Any assistance is GREATLY appreciated! The world is good - people helping people. I love it!

Deb


----------



## NathanAnderson

*Re: Plastisol*



5thstreet said:


> Why are plastisol transfers the best? Also, I've been searching for a clear definition of heat transfer vs. screen printing. Is it the same ink but people use heat transfers for smaller jobs? Better pricing? I know a customer is going to ask me this question and I'm not sure how to answer. I only have a heat transfer machine - therefore, what kind of market am I looking at?
> 
> Any assistance is GREATLY appreciated! The world is good - people helping people. I love it!
> 
> Deb


Deb,

I'm sure there are tons of posts on the site that answer your questions, but I don't have the links and I do not want to make you search.

Heat transfers and screen printing use the same ink (plastisol). Plastisol heat transfers are screen printed in reverse read onto paper. Screen printing is directly printed onto the garment. 

Advantages of heat pressing include:
-You do not have to puchase screen printing equipment, inks, solvents, etc.
-You also do not have to learn to screen print or add skilled employees to your payroll. 
-The top two advantages are especially beneficial if you are responsible for your own sales. Less time printing=more time selling.
-Gang sheet (grouping multiple designs on one sheet) allows you to save money by completing several jobs for your customers with one order to a transfer manufacturer.
-You can stock transfer and blank garments and only decorate a garment when you are ready to make a sale. 
-A heat press is also good for seasonal work. You do not have to ramp up your capacity for when you are busy and lay people off when you are slow. 

There are more advantages and disadvantanges, but that should give you a good start.

Best Wishes,


----------



## kilrkats

*Re: Plastisol*



jdr8271 said:


> I dont like silver mntn's transfers. Their screen printing is not as crisp as other companies, and they dont transfer as well. For the price/quality, first-edition.com is the way to go in my opinion. I like first-editions.com's transfers with adhesive crystals. They are .10 extra, but a thousand times easier than regular plasticol transfers (which are very finicky.)


 
I agree with you about First Edition. Very good product.


----------



## Solmu

ongiedarling said:


> what is the difference between plastisol transfers and sublimation?


With dye sublimation the ink sublimates into the actual fibres of the shirt, with plastisol transfers the ink sites on top of the fabric. Dye sublimation only works on light colours and synthetic fabrics, plastisol transfers work on more or less anything.


----------



## Solmu

*Re: Plastisol*



5thstreet said:


> Also, I've been searching for a clear definition of heat transfer vs. screen printing.


They're just completely different print methods. Providing a definition of the differences is the wrong approach - it makes more sense to learn how each work.



5thstreet said:


> Is it the same ink but people use heat transfers for smaller jobs? Better pricing?


Is the plastisol ink the same? Yes. Not all heat transfers are plastisol transfers, but plastisol transfers are all screenprinted.


----------



## 5thstreet

*Re: Plastisol*

Thanks - great info!


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Plastisol*



Solmu said:


> They're just completely different print methods. Providing a definition of the differences is the wrong approach - it makes more sense to learn how each work.


true.

also, the screen printing (transfers in this case)  ...keeps changing for the better.

for example, almost 1 year ago when i posted about quick and easy hot peel plastisol transfers that print on all color shirts and work everytime that even a "Shaved Ape" (c)Burby Shirts could apply them etc...... I was slammed by the tranfers-cave-men.  jk. ....like what-you-talking-bout T-bot.

now, May 2007, they are extremely thin BUT High Opaque. The problem is (i still have not figured it out), when I try pressing them with an Old Hix press they don't work, they do work fine on a New Automatic presses from stahls. Fast!!!!! application. 

Can't figure it out....stumped.   



:


----------



## aries

What is the process of doing Plastisol?


----------



## Rodney

aries said:


> What is the process of doing Plastisol?


You just call up (or email) a plastisol transfer printer and send them your design and they send you the printed plastisol transfers.

Read more here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204.html

and here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


----------



## cancelledbyrequest

Does Anybody Know Where I Can Get Plastisol Transfers In New York City?


----------



## mrdavid

Romane click on the links that is in Rodney post he shows lot of plastisol from companys that make them and how to get them


----------



## cancelledbyrequest

mrdavid said:


> Romane click on the links that is in Rodney post he shows lot of plastisol from companys that make them and how to get them


Thanks David


----------



## Danger Mouse

WOW that was a boat load of information. I just spent about 2 days reading all these posts. It answered lots of questions but made me think of a whole bunch more.


----------



## beckie

*Re: Plastisol*

The company's that are mentioned - are they cheaper than Transfer Express? I've used Transfer Express but when you only have a run to do of say 15 shirts, it gets expensive.


----------



## gmille39

*Re: Plastisol*



beckie said:


> The company's that are mentioned - are they cheaper than Transfer Express? I've used Transfer Express but when you only have a run to do of say 15 shirts, it gets expensive.


Anyone is going to be fairly expensive when you get the minimum number of sheets made up. If you can somehow get the customer to add a few more to get to another price break, that helps. I did a job a couple months ago for 70 shirts. The transfers were around $5.00 each for a five color design. The customer wants to reorder around 15-18. For that quantity, they are a little over $10.00. I'm trying to get them to think of what they might need in the next six months or so to get that price down. Since shirts only take a day to get, they don't have to get shirts right away.


----------



## COEDS

*Re: Plastisol*



beckie said:


> The company's that are mentioned - are they cheaper than Transfer Express? I've used Transfer Express but when you only have a run to do of say 15 shirts, it gets expensive.


I get a better price from Ace Transfer Company, Inc. . The most important difference is the feel.The ace transfer are much softer and just as durable. ..... JB


----------



## Robert H

*Re: Plastisol*



jdr8271 said:


> I dont like silver mntn's transfers. Their screen printing is not as crisp as other companies, and they dont transfer as well. For the price/quality, first-edition.com is the way to go in my opinion. I like first-editions.com's transfers with adhesive crystals. They are .10 extra, but a thousand times easier than regular plasticol transfers (which are very finicky.)


When you get those transfers from first-edition are they easy to transfer with an iron vs a heat press?


----------



## badalou

My choices are.. Ace transfer..
First Edition
transfer express


----------



## Dad

Lou you might want to try Transfer Plus. The ones I ordered were called hot split transfers. You press and peel as soon as you lift the press. They have a soft hand and look great. Very easy to work with.
Mine was text only two color.

Dad


----------



## badalou

Dad said:


> Lou you might want to try Transfer Plus. The ones I ordered were called hot split transfers. You press and peel as soon as you lift the press. They have a soft hand and look great. Very easy to work with.
> Mine was text only two color.
> 
> Dad


Have not heard of them. as I am moving away from doing any tees You never know what is in the future. Will check them out.


----------



## bogie

Well, I've gotten pretty decent results from Silver Mountain - I don't set anything up for tight registration (20 years in the business, and I prefer to avoid problems by going around them), and their hot-peel stuff works great. Not so thrilled with their cold peel/darks stuff... Too finicky.

I've had some of their "lights" shirts for a few years now, and they're doing just fine, with washing every week or so...


----------



## mpossoff

Hi all a great thread.

What I have been currently doing was using a contract screen printer. I would get a bunch of shirts printed and would sell them. 

I see the advantages and disadvantages of plastisol heat transfers and doing the work myself.

One major factor in the equation is price per compared to 'direct screen printing'.

Maybe someone can help me with the equation?

Currently I have 3 designs. All 3 designs are 4 and 5 color designs.

*Direct Screen Printing 

*1-23 pieces, 5 color: 3.47.

Screens @ 17.00: 85.00

*Plastisol Transfers
*(Since First Edition gets great reviews I'll base pricing on them.)

15-18 pcs, 5 color: 10.45
19-23: 9.20

I'm thinking out loud here.

I know as I sell more shirts the volume will be there. I'm playing on a shoe string currently and I'm selling shirts.

I realize the cost differences are pretty significant but as long as I can make at least $10/shirt I'm satisfied at the moment.

My company only sells American made t's and this is my focus. My tag line is "What Part of American Made Don't You Understand". Most of my customers want Union made t's.

Bayside's union made t's in colors are 4.32. There is a wholesaler not too far from me most of the time I get them shipped. They do offer free shipping with a $150 order. Or I could pick them up. 

You see the price difference?

As I said my designs are 5 color designs. As I look at the plastisol transfer pricing it seems if I can get my designs to 4 color I can save close to $2 per in smaller quantities and close to a $1 in the larger quantities. 

I sell my shirts for $18- $20 dollars. My designs are not your normal designs you would see in the niche market I'm breaking into too. They are pretty unique.

So these are the factors and would appreciate some input on how I can make the factors work for me in doing heat transfers myself.

Appreciate it!

Marc


----------



## mpossoff

Has anyone created a t-shirt that had at least 5 colors?

Maybe I need to contemplate on my designs tweek them down to 3/4 colors.

Marc


----------



## gmille39

mpossoff said:


> Has anyone created a t-shirt that had at least 5 colors?
> 
> Maybe I need to contemplate on my designs tweek them down to 3/4 colors.
> 
> Marc


I did a six color in the spring but the sixth color was the sand color shirt.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

mpossoff said:


> Hi all a great thread.
> 
> What I have been currently doing was using a contract screen printer. I would get a bunch of shirts printed and would sell them.
> 
> I see the advantages and disadvantages of plastisol heat transfers and doing the work myself.
> 
> One major factor in the equation is price per compared to 'direct screen printing'.
> 
> Maybe someone can help me with the equation?
> 
> Currently I have 3 designs. All 3 designs are 4 and 5 color designs.
> 
> *Direct Screen Printing
> 
> *1-23 pieces, 5 color: 3.47.
> 
> Screens @ 17.00: 85.00
> 
> *Plastisol Transfers
> *(Since First Edition gets great reviews I'll base pricing on them.)
> 
> 15-18 pcs, 5 color: 10.45
> 19-23: 9.20
> 
> I'm thinking out loud here.
> 
> I know as I sell more shirts the volume will be there. I'm playing on a shoe string currently and I'm selling shirts.
> 
> I realize the cost differences are pretty significant but as long as I can make at least $10/shirt I'm satisfied at the moment.
> 
> My company only sells American made t's and this is my focus. My tag line is "What Part of American Made Don't You Understand". Most of my customers want Union made t's.
> 
> Bayside's union made t's in colors are 4.32. There is a wholesaler not too far from me most of the time I get them shipped. They do offer free shipping with a $150 order. Or I could pick them up.
> 
> You see the price difference?
> 
> As I said my designs are 5 color designs. As I look at the plastisol transfer pricing it seems if I can get my designs to 4 color I can save close to $2 per in smaller quantities and close to a $1 in the larger quantities.
> 
> I sell my shirts for $18- $20 dollars. My designs are not your normal designs you would see in the niche market I'm breaking into too. They are pretty unique.
> 
> So these are the factors and would appreciate some input on how I can make the factors work for me in doing heat transfers myself.
> 
> Appreciate it!
> 
> Marc


F&M Expressions Freedom transfers. $4.87 each on a 24 pc. order. Full color no screen fees.

Everything depends on the size of the design and can you gang sheet.


----------



## queerrep

mpossoff said:


> Has anyone created a t-shirt that had at least 5 colors?


I do all the time. Like David mentioned you can look into Freedom. You can usually squeeze two different designs on an XL sheet – probably even three. This will save you lots of $$$.


----------



## mpossoff

gmille39 said:


> I did a six color in the spring but the sixth color was the sand color shirt.


OK I sent my design to Transfer Express. They said they can't do it in plastisol because of the half tones and detail. They suggested Digi Print.

Ooops missed the reply about FM Expressions. Thanks!

Marc


----------



## gmille39

mpossoff said:


> OK I sent my design to Transfer Express. They said they can't do it in plastisol because of the half tones and detail. They suggested Digi Print.
> 
> Ooops missed the reply about FM Expressions. Thanks!
> 
> Marc


Ace and a few others will work with halftones and of course, there is a charge for that. One thing to be aware of with Digi Prints. You will have a small white outline around the perimeter of your design.


----------



## mpossoff

Hi all,

I contacted F&M sent them my design and they can do it with no problem at all. The half tones and detail will be present at no extra charge.

Marc


----------



## gmille39

mpossoff said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I contacted F&M sent them my design and they can do it with no problem at all. The half tones and detail will be present at no extra charge.
> 
> Marc


Halftones at no extra charge. That's good to know. Now is that no additional halftone charge in addition to the added screen? Doesn't a halftone create the need for another screen?


----------



## mpossoff

gmille39 said:


> Halftones at no extra charge. That's good to know. Now is that no additional halftone charge in addition to the added screen? Doesn't a halftone create the need for another screen?


Hi customer service told me to refer to their price list. I also emphasized the half tones and the like.

"The half tones will be present and the pricing will be the 4-color process pricing found online"

4-color process plastisol transfers

Marc


----------



## mpossoff

gmille39 said:


> Halftones at no extra charge. That's good to know. Now is that no additional halftone charge in addition to the added screen? Doesn't a halftone create the need for another screen?


Hi even according to their price list there are no screen charges.

4-color process plastisol transfers

Marc


----------



## gmille39

mpossoff said:


> Hi even according to their price list there are no screen charges.
> 
> 4-color process plastisol transfers
> 
> Marc


But are they counting the halftone as another color? Is your design four color and then the halftone, or do you have three colors and the ht is the fourth?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

F&M or Freedom doesnt care how many colors you have. I think they do simulated process or full process colors.


----------



## mpossoff

MotoskinGraphix said:


> F&M or Freedom doesnt care how many colors you have. I think they do simulated process or full process colors.


That is true, I called and asked and it's four color process(plastisol).

Marc


----------



## queerrep

Have you ordered from them yet, Marc?


----------



## daveym

Does anyone know if there are any decent plastisol companies in the UK...i have read through a number of pages but don't see it mentioned?

If not it might be worth importing from the States as the Dollar is still pretty decent...

Say i have 10 designs...do these companies have minimum requirements....ie 50 prints per design? or can you just order any number?


----------



## gmille39

daveym said:


> Does anyone know if there are any decent plastisol companies in the UK...i have read through a number of pages but don't see it mentioned?
> 
> If not it might be worth importing from the States as the Dollar is still pretty decent...
> 
> Say i have 10 designs...do these companies have minimum requirements....ie 50 prints per design? or can you just order any number?


Many go as low as 15 sheets.


----------



## mpossoff

queerrep said:


> Have you ordered from them yet, Marc?


I have an order with them already but it hasn't arrived yet.

Marc


----------



## bigluelok

i will be needing this when i decide to get started


----------



## Binary01

also dowling has large 23x36 gang sheets but you have to order in 100 sheets..... good if you have your own brand....


----------



## kezira

*Re: Plastisol*

Regarding "Image Setters":

I got their phone # but always goes to a generic answering machine. Left a message but no response. Does anyone have a clue how I can get in touch with them?

thanks.


----------

